# Get your Folding Postbit here! (read post #1 before posting!)



## Chipp

Folding username:
OCNet_Chipp

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=118209


----------



## MattaH

MattaH

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434927


----------



## justarealguy

Folding username:
justarealguy

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=309844


----------



## bebster

bebster

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434451

Thanks


----------



## hachiko

Folding username:
hachiko

Stats link:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=412036


----------



## GhostRiderZG

Folding username: GhostRiderZG

Stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=431469


----------



## om3n

folding username: om3n

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=341228


----------



## joblinger

joblinger is folding

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/teamstats/joblinger.html

been folding for two weeks for OCN!


----------



## sdla4ever

sdla4ever

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...=&t=37726&p=14


----------



## Knoxis

Hello new to folding made it through the 1000 mark!! Finally









Knoxis
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=431834


----------



## Higgins

[email protected] name: Higgins

Stats Page: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=435786


----------



## Swiftes

[email protected] Name: swiftes
Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=371489


----------



## Bluzeboy

Folding username:
Bluzeboy

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=421921


----------



## Lyshk0

Folding Username:
Lyshk0

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=433975


----------



## CrazyNikel

Folding Username:
CrazyNikel

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=436005


----------



## Pagoda_Man

Folding name:
Pagoda_Man

Stats page:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=414624


----------



## yabo

Folding username:
yabo75

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=430526


----------



## mikeyk365

folding username:
mikeyk365


----------



## F4153_H0p3

f4153
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=429578


----------



## DennisC

Username: DennisC
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434659


----------



## batman113

Username: batman113
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=432728


----------



## Megas3300

username: Megas3300
link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434660


----------



## coolaide

Username: so_badass

link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=435623


----------



## PCTaylor

PCTaylor
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=431646


----------



## advanceagent

advanceagent
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=435754


----------



## al3x3y

Folding name : al3x3y

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434143


----------



## Zzyzx

whlee
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=435033


----------



## JMT668

Jmt668


----------



## s1kat

s1kat

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=187728


----------



## mcgrunt42

Folding Username : Mcgrunt42
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=435373


----------



## Kipper

kipper

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=124184


----------



## jclark511

Folding UserName: jclark511

Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=435428


----------



## pr0bie

Folding Username:
Pr0bie

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434216


----------



## curly haired boy

curly_haired_boy

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434141

thanks!


----------



## karnak

Folding username: karnak

Stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=407569


----------



## SnickieX

SnickieX

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=211715


----------



## oulzac

Folding Username:
oulzac

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=436992


----------



## vwgti

vwgti

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=262413


----------



## Inktfish

Folding username: Inktfish

Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=435864

(Really like this list idea







)


----------



## Berger

Folding Name:
Berger

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=436574


----------



## Liu997

Folding Name: *Liu997*

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=422436


----------



## Turbocharged314159

Folding as Turbocharged314159

Stats: 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=428714


----------



## FieryCoD

Folding Name: FieryCoD

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=428490


----------



## Bartmasta

nevermind


----------



## trogalicious

folding username: trogalicious
stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=438680


----------



## dreadlord369

folding name: dreadlord369
link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=399059


----------



## Biomech

Folding username:
Biomech

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=435001


----------



## Powelly

Folding username:
Powelly

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=396781


----------



## Stiz99

folding username:
hot97integra

stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=435814


----------



## .Style

Woot 1500th place









Folding name: .Style

Stats page: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=424237


----------



## Arbiter419

My name is Arbiter419, and I fold.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=350307


----------



## xlent00

Folding username:
xlent00

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=438156


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Folding Name: Mr_Nibbles

Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=374799


----------



## JFDrad

jfdrad

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=422276


----------



## nckid4u

name = nckid4u

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=437033


----------



## StarryNite

StarryNite

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=438159


----------



## samfreese

Folding Username:
samfreese

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=438477


----------



## Aden Florian

adenflorian

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=435955


----------



## gr8racr

Folding user name:
Gr8racr

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=364637


----------



## CudaBoy71

Well all after a 5 month subaticle I am back to folding..


----------



## 1nfinity

Folding Name:
1nfinity
Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=439170


----------



## KloroFormd

KloroFormd
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=258756


----------



## BLADEY

BLADEY
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434453


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

PhaedraCorruption

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=439772


----------



## Lyric

*Folding name:* TACase

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=437781


----------



## Pao

Name: Pao

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=439041

Also: I'm at spot 1,499 right now and it took 15,742 points, I didn't know if you wanted to update the estimated value of 12,000 points to reach the top 1,500. Either way, just trying to help.


----------



## Darius Silver

Name: Darius_Silver

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=340750


----------



## A_Blind_Man

Folding Name: A_Blind_Man

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=361431


----------



## Frog_Racer

Uh do I count?
Folding name: Frog_Racer

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=439042


----------



## Dominant

Dominant

Stats


----------



## rla4000

just made it in top 1500 ... rla4000 ... thank [email protected]!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=439141


----------



## PropNut

[email protected] username:
PropNut

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=440715


----------



## Marshmellow17

Folding name: Logan_Marshall
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434249


----------



## franz

Username: franz

EOC link.


----------



## TestECull

TestECull


----------



## rkjohnston1

Folding username: rkjohnston1

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=439973

Got my first build with dual 4830s up and running last week and folding for OCN. Keep it going folks, it's only gonna get better with every finished WU


----------



## Dylan

My postbit disappeared.

Folding Name : DB6150 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=345846


----------



## ChIck3n

ChIck3n

Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=376821


----------



## PsikyoJebus

Psikyojebus

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=441159


----------



## thenutty1

Folding Name:
thenutty1

Stats Page:
Stats Link


----------



## JPSwaynos

JPSwaynos

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=436395


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

XxBeNigNxX

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=441693


----------



## ACHILEE5

Folding username:
ACHILEE5

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=435550


----------



## Hayday

Folding Username:
Hayday

Stats Link


----------



## faded1004

finally i am in!!!

faded1004
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=435985


----------



## tubesaddict

Folding name:
tubesaddict

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=438476


----------



## BlankThis

Folding user name:
me_the_will

Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=440980


----------



## Gigalisk

Folding name:
Gigalisk

Link To:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=438725


----------



## Jrice00

Folding Username: Jrice00

Folding stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=426046


----------



## hajile

hajile

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=439592


----------



## Tweex

I made it finally!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=441875

I'm happy to be apart of the best! OCN #1


----------



## Mmansueto

mmansueto.

stats


----------



## kaer

kaer

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=442202


----------



## Silent Nemesis

Folding name: Silent_Nemesis

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=436653


----------



## vanillaninja09

Vanillaninja09

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=416020

Just started folding this week








I've been folding for a friend but now i'm on my own!


----------



## bumsoil

folding name: bumsoil
LINK:http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=441721


----------



## williamx

Folding Username:
Williamx

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=365144


----------



## drawz

drawz
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=442260


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Folding username:
eclipseaudio4

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=442072


----------



## Setzer

Folding name: Setzer[GR_DK]

Stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=422863


----------



## Dee.

Dee.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=442535


----------



## Heathen

Folding name: Heathen88

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=357051


----------



## arkheii

Arkheii

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=339938


----------



## SSE4.1

My stats http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=435188


----------



## MattaH

MattaH

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434927


----------



## Armadi110

Folding username: Armadi110

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=428093


----------



## omaryunus

Folding username: omaryunus

stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=442533


----------



## mcnaryxc

Folding username: mcnaryxc

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...rname=mcnaryxc


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Folding name: Extreme_Newbie

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=443470


----------



## Roadkill44

Folding Name: Roadki11

My Folding Stats


----------



## ErBall

folding name: ErBall

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434040


----------



## halifax1

Folding username:
Halifax1

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=443842


----------



## The Fryer

Folding username:
The_Fryer

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434145


----------



## hitrun222

Folding Username:
hitrun222

My Stat Page


----------



## thecheeseofmanynames

thecheeseofmanynames

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=342681


----------



## K3VL4R

K3VL4R

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=443039


----------



## LilRank123

LilRank123

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=442963


----------



## Pouleterie

Pouleterie

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=358449


----------



## Jihadzero

Folding Name: Jihadzero

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=435374


----------



## wildfire99

Wildfire99

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=439229


----------



## killerhz

killerhz

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434550


----------



## Humanfactor

Humanfactor

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=341447


----------



## Roy Munson

I fear I could get banned for this post. I'm a folding n00b and I really don't have time just now to read this entire thread.

I have just started using my PS3 for folding. In a nutshell, can I join the Overclock.net team with my PS3? Right now I'm not too bothered about stats or points. I just want to belong to this team.

I'm sorry, I know I've probably bypassed 100 pages of threads in favour of posting this one post but, any help appreciated. I'd just like to join the team via my PS3


----------



## barnettworks

I also skipped over the pages....
barnettworks
please send me some bits!







and not the kibbles kind.

Here is my summary.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=443637


----------



## ducrider

Ducrider

Stats link
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=444872


----------



## habicabi

Folding username:
habicabi

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=429257


----------



## kilrbe3

KilrBe3

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=439355

Just got my folding rig back online, now applying.


----------



## addies

Addies

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=307480


----------



## stevenma188

Folding name: stevenma188

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=438390


----------



## PUNK rock

punkrock

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=431647


----------



## Alex_Summer

Alex_Summer
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=444913


----------



## GuitarFreak

GuitarFreak
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=280436

Switching teams tonight


----------



## esocid

esocid
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=438160
Finally made it in top 1500


----------



## Usedhippo

usedhippo

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=349743


----------



## wildfire99

please update its been 6 days since my post
^_^


----------



## robotsavior

robotsavior
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=445152


----------



## bloodmack

Bloodmack
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=444852


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

[ISM]-BlueDragon

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=445494


----------



## Benladesh

Benladesh

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=441483


----------



## Lil4cyl

Lil4cyl

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=445472


----------



## Jason4i7

Folding name = JasonMcEwan

Stats page = http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=446151


----------



## 18 is # 1

Folding username: *18_is_#_1*
Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=445444

-


----------



## Thundergod989

TG989

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=445675


----------



## BigDirty

HarleyMac

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=447297


----------



## IceColdFreezie

IceColdFreezie

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=446848


----------



## FilluX

FilluX

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=441221


----------



## compywiz

Folding username:
compywiz

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=448076


----------



## sccrfreak342

*Folding Username:* sccrfreak342

*Stats Link:* http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=446485


----------



## bender706

folding username : bender706

stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=430139


----------



## cruizer

Folding Name : Cruizer
Stats Page : http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=447795


----------



## ericeod

Folding username:
ericeod

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=442783


----------



## Maddog7771

Folding username:
MADDOG7771

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=444690


----------



## Lavent

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=323470

I'm now in the top 1500









Folding name is Lavent


----------



## B4Shock

folding name: B4Shock
Folding Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=441825


----------



## Stellarex

Stellarex
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=447914


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Yellowtoblerone
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=426297


----------



## coolg35748

Coolg35748
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=447773


----------



## SniperXX

XPC_SniperXX

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=446974


----------



## Tars_Tarkus

Tars_Tarkus
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=447716


----------



## nirianto

nirianto
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=447563


----------



## psycho12345

Folding Username:
psycho12345

Stats Link
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=445251


----------



## mypcisugly

folding name : mypcisugly
stats link
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=448655


----------



## richardshewfelt

user name:
richardshewfelt

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434514


----------



## game

dylanhowey

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=447346


----------



## Hi Im new

Folding Username:
Hi_I'm_New

Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=444384


----------



## Vermillion

Folding Username:
Vermillion

Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=445153


----------



## Mikezilla

I want my postbit! YAY!

Username: Mjg1675
Rank as of 10:37am EST: 1490

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=444094


----------



## viper37

folding username: Viper37

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=428595


----------



## jigglylizard

Is it possible to put me back onto jigglylizard instead of jigglylizard2
since I don't have a folding team anymore (I'm not consistent enough)

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...e=jigglylizard

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...e=jigglylizard

I have enough points to be top 1500.


----------



## Kill4Thrill

Folding Name: Kill4thrill
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=446686

Im in top1500


----------



## Nuxes

Nuxes

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=250719


----------



## mcastaneda68

Folding username:
mcastaneda68

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=445813


----------



## jigglylizard

folding name:
jigglylizard


----------



## ltrevo

folding username: LtRevo
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...=&t=37726&p=14


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

lost my postbit... any specific reason why?.... i am still ranked 623 even after no WU for the CC... could that be it?


----------



## Kill4Thrill

Kill4thrill
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=446686


----------



## Chipp

All postbits added / users updated as of May 12 2009.

I have had several people mention the missing postbits - I do not know the cause of this. Please file a bug report so one of the coders can take a peek.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


All postbits added / users updated as of May 12 2009.

I have had several people mention the missing postbits - I do not know the cause of this. Please file a bug report so one of the coders can take a peek.


thx


----------



## Xinoxide

Xinoxide

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=274382


----------



## clbkdaz

Clbkdaz (same Folding Name)

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=451355


----------



## McStuff

McStuff

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=342300


----------



## 69BBNova

Folding Name...69BBNova

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=451681


----------



## Dan17z

Dan17z

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434110


----------



## version2

slythfox

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=445442


----------



## hoth17

hoth17

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=452216


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Fletcher_Carnaby

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=450243


----------



## MAD_J

Folding username: MAD_JIHAD

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=451867


----------



## intelfan

intelfan

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=342299


----------



## Cdpkook132

Folding name:
Cdpkook132

Linky:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=451680


----------



## TerrorX

Folding username:TerrorX

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=374752


----------



## Monan

Folding username : Monan

Stats Page: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=450888


----------



## PinkPenguin

Folding name: Pinkpenguin
Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=425651


----------



## zodac

Folding Name: zodac
Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=425986


----------



## FtW 420

folding name: ftw_420

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=453214


----------



## videoman5

Folding name: videoman
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=451436


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Folding name: GfeadKilla

stats page: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=454706


----------



## Gandalf

Folding name: Glorfindel010

stats page: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/search.php

(I created my own team for testing purposes, now I've set both my PCs to fold for 37726.)


----------



## EvilGenius007

Folding name: *EvilGenius007*
Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=444984


----------



## tnaz71

Folding name: tnaz71

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=450869


----------



## clamatowas

Foldig name.. Clamatowas


----------



## dominique120

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=441186
Dominique120


----------



## Chipp

All postbits updated as of 5-28-09


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

GfeadKilla

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=454706

team rank 1441 and climbing.


----------



## hyponerve

hyponerve

Stats

jumped on the folding bandwagon


----------



## Sheehanigans

Folding username:
Sheehanigans

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=453418


----------



## MijnWraak

BHughes616

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=453686


----------



## shemer77

shemer77
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434629


----------



## shadowstrewn

shadowstrewn

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=170326


----------



## Piff James

PiffJames

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=454643

I'm coming for that #1 spot


----------



## Tech-Boy

Username:
Tech-Boy

Stats Page:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=454666


----------



## Nyne7lac

Folding username:
nyne7lac

stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434252


----------



## PowerTrip

Folding username:
PowerTrippin

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=433951


----------



## kinubic

Folding Username:
Kinubic

Stats link: 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=453956


----------



## Searchin4Sanity

Searchin4Sanity

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=456050


----------



## Jeffmizrahi

im in the top 1k finally!!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=416969


----------



## Conley

Conley

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=454587


----------



## steelrain33

steelrain

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=452854


----------



## elfudge44

elfudge44

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=456233


----------



## TheBiggestNub

Folding username:
TheBiggestNub

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=456532


----------



## JoeyTB

Folding username:
JoeyTB

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=417785


----------



## bryce

Folding Username:
BryceEason

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=456423


----------



## Micam93

Folding username:
Micam93

Stats link:
Micam93 @ EOC


----------



## minus.fireal

Folding username:
minus.fireal

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=454509


----------



## Tator Tot

I've reached the top 1500 folders

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434512


----------



## Wattes

Why did my Folding Team Rank thingy disappear?
I've been in the top 500 for months now (almost a year even) >.<
Please add me again ^_^

Folding username:
Wattes

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=303722


----------



## el gappo

el_gappo
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=451868


----------



## Jeffmizrahi

i must have got skipped because i posed a while back..

username jeffmizrahi

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=416969


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Folding username: 
k4m1k4z3

Stats Link: 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=457040

I have finally switched from folding for whoopass to overclock.net


----------



## hotfoot982

Folding username:
hotfoot982

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=456187


----------



## degamazing

Folding Username:
degamazing

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=456049


----------



## toast3d

toast3d
just started dont hold it against me...
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...&teamnum=37726


----------



## Megaman_90

Folding name: Megaman_90

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=439171


----------



## BigWooly

Folding Name: Bigwooly

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=451606


----------



## lattyware

Folding username:
Lattyware

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=322898


----------



## metallicamaster3

metallicamaster3 -- http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=450670


----------



## Drivr3g

Folding name,
drivr3g
Stats.


----------



## cinajohn

Folding name:
cinajohn

stats


----------



## hitman1985

Folding Name: hitman1985

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=453244


----------



## gerikoh

sign me up again:

gerikoh
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...ername=gerikoh


----------



## scottath

Folding username:
Scottath

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=450033

Folding with sig system + extra Q6600


----------



## JMT668

JMT668

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/search.php


----------



## N2Gaming

folding name:
N2Gaming

Stats page:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=459440


----------



## Flux

Folding name: Flux

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=457636 - hasn't updated yet 
http://kakaostats.com/t.php?filter=a...arch_text=Flux - is up to date.


----------



## Angmaar

I just got under the 1500 team rank. My folding name is Angmaar
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=457658


----------



## BigHops323

BigHops323

Fold for the cause!


----------



## hackm0d

Folding username:
hackm0d

Stats link:
Here.


----------



## RawZ

RawZ

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=458171


----------



## coolg35748

Coolg35748
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=447773

Just started back at GPU folding, I am still in top 1,500 but stats show no recent work. It should update soon.


----------



## boebi

Folding name: Boebi

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=458361

Top 1500


----------



## PuffMaN

Folding name: PuffMaN
User (+ link): 458237
Current place: 1484


----------



## loop0001

Folding Username:
Loop0001

Stats Link:
Here

-extra thought, dont hurt me for it..but it takes a whole lot more than just 22,000 points to reach top 1500...takes about 31000 now...


----------



## Bloodfire

aha! I'm back in the game! MSI finally sent me a working motherboard replacement!!!


----------



## OpTiMaTeZ

folding username:OpTiMaTeZ
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=459630

I just sent a WU that was worth 1700 points and that should put me well over the required points needed to be top 1500. Im posting early because im going to be gone for the rest of the day/weekend for the 4th. But as soon as the website updates, whenever that is, i will be in the top 1500.


----------



## Socom

Folding name: OCN_Socom
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=455641


----------



## bobfig

name: bobfig
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434251


----------



## paulerxx

Folding for the team! Just started a few minutes ago.
Folding Name : paulerxx


----------



## alawadhi3000

Folding name: alawadhi3000
User (+ link): 442781
Current place: 708 (going up a few spots every update)


----------



## Decade

Folding name: Decade
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=458304


----------



## unl3a5h3d

unl3a5h3d

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=457557


----------



## rico2001

Better late than never.









Folding name: rico2001
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=439519


----------



## My arms stuck

Folding Name: My_Arms_Stuck
User (+ link): 211321
Current place: 1214


----------



## PathogenX

I still havet reached the top 1,500 folders 
I got a long way to go


----------



## Jason_B

Folding under : Jason_B

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=453293


----------



## charliehorse55

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=461528

Charliehorse55 - My Username
Charliehorse55 - My Folding Username


----------



## I_dalder_I

Umm i just downloaded both clients and their both currently running "both the gpu client for 2xx series and the processor client" and they look like their working. I entered
i_dalder_i as my user name and 37726 as team name soooooo what now? just let it run or what?

Also should i overclock my gpu/cpu for better folding? i really wanna help out best i can


----------



## Foooman

BenStepp

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=459194


----------



## im_not_an_artard

Folding username:
im_not_an_artard

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=457762


----------



## Ktulu

r0bfurn3y

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=448533

Wow, I finally got in the top 1500!


----------



## wudaddy

Folding username: Wudaddy

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=461034


----------



## JIsabelle218

Folding Username: JIsabelle218

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=457239

Finally


----------



## goodolsen

goodolsen

#1500 exactly...for the moment

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=457891


----------



## reedo

username: reedo
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=452254


----------



## Bluelightning

Folding username: bluelightning13
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=450931

been folding for awhile, never checked in though


----------



## VladamirTOM

Folding Username: VladamirTOM

Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=454917


----------



## goodolsen

Is this being updated?


----------



## pez

Folding Username: pez910

Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=448570


----------



## amder

Folding username: amder

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=462442


----------



## rancor

Folding username:
rancor-OCN

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=464286


----------



## Karebear Killer

Folding username:
Karebear_Killer

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=462650


----------



## equimen

Folding username:
equimen

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=459035


----------



## Jnesses

Folding username:
Jnesses

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=461324


----------



## samster25

folding name 
samster25
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=437564


----------



## Gizmo

Gizmo

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=461575


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

bigpoppafrary

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...=Bigpoppafrary

folding once again for the cause


----------



## manolith

Folding username: Manolith
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=465053


----------



## Bluescreen_Of_Death

Back in the game and looking to get my postbit back xD

name: Bluescreen_of_Death
stats:http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=418094


----------



## Sheira

Username: sheira
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=465982


----------



## jmcmtank

Username; *jmcmtank*

Stats; http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=456155


----------



## Satellitehead

Folding username:
Satellitehead

stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=461923


----------



## Rayce185

Okay I just passed the 1500 rank overnight with my standard folding name, Rayce185: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=459751

Still at around 1800 on my GPU team folding name, RayceGPU, but I'm getting there








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=466050


----------



## atomicsewer

*User name:* atomicsewer
*Stats link:* http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=465469


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

pew pew.... Made it

Username: G.E.Nauticus
Link:http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=465184


----------



## Shrimpykins

You may wanna update the OP to say that it will require somewhere around 35,000 points to reach the top 1,500... I just checked 1,500th is currently 34,757 points.


----------



## aaronman

*aaronman*

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=463494


----------



## Nesix

Folding user name: Nesix
Stats:http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=461642


----------



## mikello007

name: mikello007
link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=461677

cheers


----------



## Shrimpykins

Name: Shrimpkin
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=466578


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

new username: stackcomputing.com

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=466485


----------



## king_play334

Folding Username: king_play334
Stats Link: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...e=king_play334

King_play334 reporting in!, 
NOTE: i gotta get a bunch of better fans before i fold like i want to but for now im gonna fold on low.







my temps go up easy becuase of the lack of air movement.


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *king_play334*


Folding Username: king_play334
Stats Link: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...e=king_play334

King_play334 reporting in!, 
NOTE: i gotta get a bunch of better fans before i fold like i want to but for now im gonna fold on low.







my temps go up easy becuase of the lack of air movement.


You gotta get past the 1,500th position first.


----------



## grishkathefool

grishkafool
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=459466

I believe this is what you require...?

Although, my folding name is not the exact same as my OCN login...

Quote:



you will not receive your *postbit *in a timely manner


is this referring to the little FaH emblem that I notice at the bottom of peoples Info Pane on the left of Posts?


----------



## zang3tsu

*zang3tsu*
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=467184


----------



## TurboTurtle

*TurboTurtle* reporting in
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=466632


----------



## Dizzymagoo

Folding Username:
Dizzymagoo

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=465315


----------



## ed102r

ed102r

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=465594

Yay I did it! WOohoO!


----------



## Digitalnerd

DigitalNerd

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=469050


----------



## Stevenne

Stevenne

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=467799


----------



## goodolsen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digitalnerd*


DigitalNerd

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=469050


You need to be in the top 1500 before you can get your postbit. Keep up the folding though and you'll get there.


----------



## KingMaddog

KingMaddog

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=469621

I'm not in the top 1500 yet, just 1,262 spots to go.


----------



## bluebunny

folding username: BLU3BUNNY

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=372459


----------



## Win == True

nvm 2099th


----------



## GRPace

Folding username:
GRPace

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=469495


----------



## T D

Folding username: TD

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=467886


----------



## chrcoe

folding name: chrcoe

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=416910

1495 as of right now booyah


----------



## phonyphonecall

folding name:
phonyphonecall

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=470036


----------



## Tank

I finally made it into the top 1500.... hopefully i can make that number come down drastically. but for now all for the cause

Proof...Tank41683


----------



## Artemis

Folding username:
Artemis

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=450320


----------



## spccraig9

Folding user name ssgcraig
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/search.php
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=454068


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Folding username:
Chaos_Assasson

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=464912


----------



## Tank

Just curious when do these get updated and post bits added?


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

folding username: firestormcomputers


----------



## JSwanzy

Folding Name: JSwanzy


----------



## Wookie Man

Folding name: WookieMan

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=444174

And for previous posters you have to make the top 1500 folders to get the postbit.


----------



## mtbmike777

Folding User Name: mtbmike777
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=467991

thanks


----------



## atvguy585

Folding Username:
atvguy585

Status Link:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=470121


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Folding Username:
tnalley27

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=458544

Finally got everything back up and running and more efficient than ever!

EDIT: Up to 1,388! Any updates coming soon? I want that postbit!


----------



## Thejosh

thejosh

folding on a e7400/4830 and a ps3


----------



## nolonger

Folding username: Nolonger
Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=469301

Just reached enough rank for the post bit, haha!


----------



## Sozin

Finally.

Sozin.
Linky link.


----------



## Eaglesfan251

Rank: 1,499
Name: Eaglesfan251
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=470099


----------



## slngsht

slngsht

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...=&t=37726&p=15


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

xXxALLANxXx

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=470120


----------



## Protezione

Protezione
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=471643


----------



## thedarkknight

Folding Name:
thedarkknight

Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=470050


----------



## mexpedip

mexpedip
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=471435

still can't get the 2nd core on my gtx 295 to fold but hopefully that will change soon.


----------



## Eastrider

Folder name, Eastrider1006

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=456083

1.312 position, and going up


----------



## MC-Sammer

Folding Username: MC-Sammer

Stats Link:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=473447


----------



## The Fryer

Folding username:
The_Fryer

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434145
started back up tonight got 2 WU's in already, should post on update.


----------



## technoredneck95

folding username:
technoredneck95

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=461720


----------



## mbrend

Folding username: mbrend

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=472342


----------



## comp lova

folding username: comp_lova


----------



## goodolsen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *comp lova* 
folding username: comp_lova

Can you add the link to your stats at the EOC site, and are you in the top 1500 on the team?

Here is the EOC site, search for your folding name...http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/

Good luck, and welcome to team 37726


----------



## STDSkillz

Folding Name: Mjs
Team Rank: 168
Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=357399


----------



## spartacus

Folding name: spartacus

Stats link: 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=447486

or

http://kakaostats.com/t.php?filter=a...text=spartacus


----------



## KillTheKing

Killtheking

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=471934


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

bigpoppafrary

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...=BigpoppaFrary


----------



## [Ion]

Folding under [Ion]: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=456530

EDIT: nvm, just realized that I don't qualify yet


----------



## fraudbrand

fraudbrand

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=472881


----------



## Quantum Man

Quantum_Man
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=473446


----------



## thedarkknight

username: thedarkknight
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=470050

This is the second time I have posted this....if I am missing something someone please tell me!


----------



## Quantum Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thedarkknight*


username: thedarkknight
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=470050

This is the second time I have posted this....if I am missing something someone please tell me!


You're not missing anything, there just hasn't been an update yet for the last week of new people.


----------



## grayskunk

Folding Username:
grayskunk
Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=438926


----------



## Deth V

Folding User Name: Deth_V
Link:http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=425480\\
Took me a while....


----------



## Chipp

All updated - sorry for the delays. You should all have postbits within 24 hours.


----------



## jshay

Jshay

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=473307


----------



## TerryP

Folding username:
mrterryp
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...rname=mrterryp


----------



## indypokat76

folding user name:
indypokat76

Stats link:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=473999


----------



## Rampage Jackson

Username:
Rampage_Jackson

Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=473006


----------



## Demented

Folding username: Demented

Stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=383691

Woo Hoo!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Folding username:
Fear_of_Oneself

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=474884


----------



## Win == True

Kman99

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=415582


----------



## NorthWoodPecker

Hello OCN folders









As soon as the stats on Extremeoverclocking gets updated, I should be in the top 1500









Folding username: NorthWoodPecker

May I suggest to edit the first post, as nearly 40k points is needed, and not 22k as stated.

/NwP


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Folding Name:
AvgWhiteGuy

Finally made top 1500 here.


----------



## DarkstarX10a

DarkstarX10a

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434797


----------



## deafboy

deafboy @ http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=473852

EDIT:

Rank on Overclock.net:880
Overall Rank: 41170


----------



## Snogus

Folding Name: Jake_Ewings
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=447774
Rank: 931 and climbing rapidly


----------



## olympiawa

Folding user name: 
olympiawa

Status link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=473804


----------



## Lord Xeb

I am racked 1,356!!!!
Folding username:

Lord_Xeb
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=458677


----------



## Jtwizzle

Folding username: Jtwizzle

Stats page: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=476249


----------



## sweffymo

*sweffymo*

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=462092


----------



## Foxx

M_Foxx

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=451249


----------



## CoreXE

CoreXE

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=477210


----------



## kevingreenbmx

folding user name: kevingreenbmx

Stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=476739


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

Folding Username: 
Meta-Prometheus

Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=474834


----------



## kemsoff

Folding name : Kemsoff

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=440343


----------



## Conspiracy

OCNconspiracy

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=469641


----------



## razor950

Razor950

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=450361


----------



## Thanato

User name: Thanato

site: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=475809


----------



## muels7

scifiguy

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=476887


----------



## jspeedracer

Folding name: jspeedracer

Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=476849


----------



## MalXenos

Folding name: MalXenos
Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=477024


----------



## Pyroball

Folding Name: Pyroball

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=474885

Thanks!


----------



## jtfire55

Folding Name:
jtfire55

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=476740


----------



## roanie25

Folding Name:

roanie25

Stats Link:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=441187


----------



## specialk

Just in time for the foldathon! I'm 11 spots away, but should make that up in the next hour, when this last WU finishes.

Folding Name: UCONN_SpecialK

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=477939


----------



## Lord Xeb

Lord_Xeb

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=458677

Rank 1146 still nothing.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Lord_Xeb

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=458677

Rank 1146 still nothing.


Look back to your post; Chipp said he missed your page and he updated it 4 hours ago. You'll get your postbit wihtin 24 hours.


----------



## Freelancer852

*Folding username:*
Freelancer852

*Stats link:*
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=479932


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*


*Folding username:*
Freelancer852

*Stats link:*
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=479932


Seriously? Did you just ignore the _entire_ first post?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


*(1) Fold until you submit sufficient Work Units to reach the top 1,500 folders.*


----------



## Freelancer852

I was told I could post here before I hit the 1,500 mark as long as I showed up on folding.extremeoverclocking.com, it's just going to take a bit longer to get processed, which I have no problems with.

I just added a 9600 GT to my folding farm of three PC's _(lol)_, so I shouldn't be far off anyways. I read the ENTIRE first post, I'm just going off what a couple other people told me, figured I'd post to get my info into the que so I wouldn't have to worry about it later since I've got other things to do than monitor my team rank until it hits 1,500 or better.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*


I was told I could post here before I hit the 1,500 mark as long as I showed up on folding.extremeoverclocking.com, it's just going to take a bit longer to get processed, which I have no problems with.

I just added a 9600 GT to my folding farm of three PC's _(lol)_, so I shouldn't be far off anyways. I read the ENTIRE first post, I'm just going off what a couple other people told me, figured I'd post to get my info into the que so I wouldn't have to worry about it later since I've got other things to do than monitor my team rank until it hits 1,500 or better.


You can, technically, but by the time you're in the top 1,500, this page will be swallowed up by other posts, so it'll probably take longer for you to get a postbit.


----------



## Freelancer852

Like I said, I'm in no rush to get a postbit, that's not why I'm folding. I'm folding because of the potential folding has to help advance medical research, just like everyone should be.

*Edit:* Currently around the 1,518 rank mark at the time of this addendum judging by my points here.

*Edit Edit:* At this time I am now listed at rank 1,476 here _(folding.extremeoverclocking.net)_.


----------



## Protezione

Am I able to update my folding thing from my GPU comp name to my Folding Garden Name? If so:

KnMWinMachine is the new name

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=474835

is the new stats link! Thanks


----------



## Sparky79

sparky79

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=478206

Currently 1213


----------



## [CyGnus]

Nick: [CyGnus]

Stats: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...page&username=


----------



## TRW2146

I think I've done this right??

Folding name: TRW2146

Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=478838

BTW - I'm 455buick's brother, so don't hurt me


----------



## adramalech707

folding name: adramalech

link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=477963


----------



## ericld

Woo Hoo! Finally made it under 1500. Here is my link. Folding name, Ericld.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=474832


----------



## cyclometric

Yee-Haw!! I'm @ 1482 three days before I expected to make it. Love Overclock.net and the great stuff I learn here.

Folding name: cyclometric
Link to stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=452727


----------



## Interpolation

Please add my postbit.

Folding name: Interpolation
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=445249

Thank you.


----------



## mbreitba

username : mbreitba_folding

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=479612


----------



## Somenamehere

Username: Somenamehere

Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=479522


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Username: r31ncarnat3d

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=479563


----------



## Sethy666

Usename: Sethy666
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=478513


----------



## Jamanious

Folding username:
Jamanious

EOC stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=476928


----------



## forgot_to_order_a_quad

Folding name:
forgot_to_order_a_quad


----------



## metal_gunjee

[email protected] name: metal_gunjee
Stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=479042


----------



## SilverPotato

[email protected] name: SilverPotato
Stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434798
25th October: folding rig is currently being upgraded


----------



## DeviousAddict

folding username- DeviousAddict
stats link- http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=474765


----------



## typoknig

User name: typoknig

Stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=476406


----------



## Top-Cat

User name: Top-Cat

Stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=427359


----------



## Hindsight

Folding User Name: Hindsight

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=480844


----------



## Chipp

All postbits updated


----------



## tom.slick

..


----------



## jtfire55

jtfire55

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=476740


----------



## Cwix

Folding Username:
Cwix

Stats page:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=274911


----------



## JonC04

Folding Name: JonC04

Stats Page:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=470421


----------



## camoo

Folding Name:
camoo


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *camoo* 
Folding Name:
camoo

You need to be in the top 1,500 folders to apply for a postbit.
You are only 3,792th.


----------



## linkinparkfan007

my folding username is :
linkinparkfan007
my url to my profile is:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=361340


----------



## khaotic

My folding name is: khaotic
URL to my profile : http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=477903


----------



## camoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You need to be in the top 1,500 folders to apply for a postbit.
You are only 3,792th.

How come my friend forgot_to_order_a_quad got a postbit? He was around 3000th at the time and is 2300th now and he has a postbit...


----------



## spice003

folding name: spice003
folding url: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=454510


----------



## ZHoob2004

Folding username: ZHoob2004

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=459915


----------



## Chipp

All postbits updated


----------



## Delta_32-1

Folding User name: Delta_32-1
Stats:http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=470883


----------



## F1McLarenAGR

Folding User Name : F1McLarenAGR
Stats Link


----------



## zachh

Reposted/ early post


----------



## fatsack2544

folding name

danielr93


----------



## stu.

Folding name:
stu.

Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=482883


----------



## scutzi128

Folding username:
Scutzi128

Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=475441


----------



## Sabiba

Folding username:
Sabiba

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=476826


----------



## W4LNUT5

Folding Username:
W4LNUT5

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=483946


----------



## chatch15117

Folding Username:
chatch1117

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=477444


----------



## JorgyBaby

Folding Username: JorgyBaby

Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=469750


----------



## ndoggfromhell

Folding username:
ndoggfromhell

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=404878


----------



## neurolysis

Folding username:
neurolysis

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=484039


----------



## Sno

Folding username: Sno

Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=478186


----------



## ACM

Folding Username: OCN_ACM

Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=482732


----------



## Boomstick36

Folding Username:
Boomstick36

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=481696


----------



## Behemoth777

Folding Username:
Behemoth777

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=484455


----------



## TrippinBimmer

Folding username:
TrippinBimmer

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=484395

-TrippinBimmer


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Folding Username:
Behemoth777

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=484455


You need to be in the top 1,500 folders to qualify for a postbit.


----------



## Chipp

All postbits updated.

If you did not qualify I left you a note.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You need to be in the top 1,500 folders to qualify for a postbit.

Oh, sorry guys, I must have missed that. I'll just keep on foldin then till I get there!


----------



## tagurtoast

TagUrToast

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=456971


----------



## rasa123

folding username:
Rassa93

stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=408822


----------



## Varjo

Varjo
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=484806

edit: I'm a moron, url was wrong. Fixed..


----------



## zachh

ZachBimson

Link

sorry for previous early post..


----------



## hitman1985

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=453244

^ i just started back up, lets see how many ppd i can rip with this i7 / 4890 setup


----------



## Strat79

Folding Name:
Strat79

Stat Page Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=483281


----------



## Futan

Futan
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=485410


----------



## Nyerf

Username: Nyerf

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=485642

We shall see how this goes


----------



## KarmaKiller

Karmakiller
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=483740


----------



## Zummie

Username: oo7Zummie

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=482224


----------



## playboy4u2nv

username: playboy4u2nv

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=486524


----------



## Alkaidia

Folding Username:
Alkaidia

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=442534

Thanks,
Alkaidia


----------



## Behemoth777

Folding Username:
Behemoth777

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=484455

I got it this time


----------



## Jacka

Folding Username:
Jacka

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=411766


----------



## Chipp

All postbits updated


----------



## Vipervlv

Folding name:
Vipervlv
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=485643


----------



## banded1

not sure if this is still monitored but 
username:
banded1

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=312897


----------



## ymetushe

Folding username:
ymetushe

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=483355


----------



## Ysbl

Folding Username: Ysbl

Stats Link


----------



## mojoopo

folding username: banded1

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=312897


----------



## Deagle50ae

Folding Username:
Deagle50ae

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=464086


----------



## Velathawen

Folding name:
Velathawen

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=485669

thanks!


----------



## nomolos

Folding name:
nomolos606

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=483994


----------



## dropkickninja

Folding name:
dropkickninja

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=485915


----------



## SgtHop

Username:
SergeantHop

Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=485073


----------



## OC Me

Folding username:
OC_Me

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=486295

Thanks.


----------



## dranas

Dranas

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=485295


----------



## $ilent

folding username: $ilent

folding stats page: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=487903


----------



## LiquidForce

User: LiquidForce

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=480762


----------



## Regel

EDIT: Oops nevermind, I misunderstood the 'Must show up on su page'


----------



## Capwn

Folding Username : Capwn 
Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=478713


----------



## Randy1617

Randy1617

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=488468


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

[ISM]-Bluedragon

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=445494

previously had a postbit but stopped folding for a while but by the time you see this i hope to be showing my updates.... only at 5k ppd but its better than none


----------



## Traeumt

Folding username:
Traeumt
Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=342088


----------



## HandBanana

Folding username:
HandBanana

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=489163

Been folding almost 24/7 for the past week and a half, ever since I found out about [email protected] I plan on continuing folding as long as I possibly can


----------



## willis888

Folding username:
willis888

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=486067


----------



## Wizdumb

user name: wizdumb

stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=491575


----------



## lil-tom7

Folding User-name- lil-tom7

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=483794


----------



## daikerjohn

Username: daikerjohn

Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=488546


----------



## MrBalll

Folding username:
MrBalll

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=487702


----------



## jck

Folding username:
jck_fla_usa

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=485133


----------



## JaCkHoLe

Folding Username:
JaCkHoLe86

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=402993


----------



## Loosenut

Folding username:
Loosenut

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=482971


----------



## Eviljoker88

Eviljoker88

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...me=Eviljoker88


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eviljoker88*


Eviljoker88

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...me=Eviljoker88


This is the site we use to track our stats. Ypu aren't high enough to apply for a postbit yet though.


----------



## tom.slick

user tom.slick
stats http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=481201


----------



## M4ng03z

User: M4ng03z
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=449008


----------



## mduclow

user: mduclow
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=487665


----------



## nikolauska

user: nikolauska

Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=450817


----------



## DeathAvenger

user : MattLeclerc
link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=471696


----------



## combat_jack

User: combatjack
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=491595


----------



## harrison

harrison


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harrison* 
harrison

I think you need to re/read the first post.


----------



## Cepheus

User: Cepheus
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=466249


----------



## MR_Plow

user: andrews
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=474343


----------



## Aqualoon

User: Aqualoon
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=493997


----------



## iquark

User name:
iquark

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=488704


----------



## iamwardicus

Username: IamWardicus

Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=484673


----------



## dolledirk

Dolledirk

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=482246


----------



## DeadSkull

user: DeadSkull
Stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=493404

Do I have to create an account at extremeoverclocking too, or is that it?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


user: DeadSkull
Stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=493404

Do I have to create an account at extremeoverclocking too, or is that it?


That's all you'll need.


----------



## NauthiX

Folding Username: NauthiX
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=467723


----------



## 0ptic0n

User: 0ptic0n
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=492884


----------



## Madcatzfight

Folding User-name:
Madcatzfight

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=397292


----------



## Monster34

User name: Monster34
Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=494214


----------



## harrison

User name: Harrison
stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=493708


----------



## Hapz

Folding Name: Happy
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=493171


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

crc614

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=473251


----------



## biltong

Folding name: biltong

EOC link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=478326


----------



## dizz

Folding username:
dizz

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=493081


----------



## TekWarfare

Folding Username: TekWarfare

EOC: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=492318


----------



## xshadowfeverx

xshadowfeverx
http://http://folding.extremeoverclo...hp?s=&u=485099


----------



## PCCstudent

Pccstudent

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...=&t=37726&p=15


----------



## jelly

jelly
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=474109


----------



## danewfie

User Name: danewfie
Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=492379


----------



## Ezygroove

Ezygroove

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=491521


----------



## Exidous

Exidous

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=491729


----------



## monogoat

MoNoGoAt

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=493309


----------



## aroc91

aroc91

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=314386


----------



## Lucas Lamer

Folding name: Lucas_Lamer

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=472360


----------



## Tandrial

Tandrial

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=494033


----------



## iGuitarGuy

iGuitarGuy
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=491289


----------



## Klue22

Folding Name:
Klue22

Stats:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=496244


----------



## Willhemmens

Folding username:
willhemmens

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=436142


----------



## S.M.

Folding under S.M.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=363867


----------



## JasonCz

Folding Username: JasonCz

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=495967

Thanks!


----------



## Chipp

All postbits updated.


----------



## Aerodyne

Folding Name: MartialLol
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=476702


----------



## ablearcher

Folding as:
AbleArcher

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=488876

thank you!

EDIT: I'll be in the top 1500 in about 12 hours.


----------



## to_the_zenith

Wahoo! cracked the top 1500 now








Folding as: tothezenith

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=485824


----------



## godofdeath

GodofDeath

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=496706


----------



## louze001

[email protected] name: louze001

Stats Page: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=496775


----------



## IrDewey

Name: IrDewey

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=494659


----------



## JeevusCompact

Folding Username:
JeevusCompact

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=496353

Thanks.


----------



## Dayreon

*Name:* Dayreon
*Stats:* http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=495139


----------



## khurios2000

khurios2000

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=486555


----------



## imh073p

Name: imh073p

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=483864


----------



## deviot

Name: deviot
Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=485192


----------



## CTRLurself

Name: CTRLurself
Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=495809

(last I checked I was 1501, but I'm sure it's gone up a few slots by now)


----------



## Dopamin3

lol @ taking over a week to update this


----------



## cchun39

Folding username:
cchun39

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=493527


----------



## egerds

name: egerds
stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=486367


----------



## DK_mz

DK_MZ

just made it into the 1495 place.

folding part time ( +/- 8 hours per day) on my gtx 285

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=429356


----------



## cyanmcleod

made in over the 1500 mark last night under the name IFSSUX
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=500037
thanks


----------



## highsticking

user name:
highsticking

stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=495849


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Amd_sli_guru

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=339563


----------



## wcdolphin

cdolphin
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=494801


----------



## stellarhopper

Folding username:
stellarhopper

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=487879


----------



## Chipp

All applicable postbits updated


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Folding username:
SugarFree-Cancer

Stats link:http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=496745


----------



## mdbsat

Folding username: mdbsat_

Stats


----------



## Galg

Folding Username - Charlie-Ech

Link - http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=497603


----------



## csscmaster3

Folding username:
csscmaster3

Stats link:http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=495985


----------



## F1ForFrags

Folding Username: F1ForFrags

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=500862

EDIT: My rig is going to be down for a few days, so don't be alarmed if you see no WU's being done.









EDIT: Rig is back in business.


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

Folding Name: bo.Punk

Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=496707


----------



## Tempest2k7

Tempest_2k7

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...me=Tempest_2k7

^ stats? new to this :X


----------



## usmcz

usmcz

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=442031

yay


----------



## Azakai

Folding name: Azakai

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=498761


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Furious_Porkchop

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=490891


----------



## Magus2727

Folding name: Magus2727

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=503430


----------



## Chipp

All postbits to here updated


----------



## MacG32

Folding username:
MacG32

Stats link:
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...sername=MacG32


----------



## RYKARDO

Folding username:
Rykardo

Stats link:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=501912


----------



## t0ni

folding name- t0ni

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=499029


----------



## Nutty

Folding username:

Yugimt

Stat's link


----------



## Zigee

Folding name:

Zigee

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=496665


----------



## MistaBernie

Folding name:

Mistabernie

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=501564

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...me=Mistabernie


----------



## Spartan8

Folding name:

Spartan8

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=496400


----------



## jetpuck73

Folding Name:

jetpuck73

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=499620


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Folding Name:

Quickwalrus

Stats Link:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=499964


----------



## Dude5082

Dude5082

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=496539


----------



## btwalter

Folding Name: 
btwalter[OCN]

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=501392


----------



## Killhouse

Killhouse


----------



## BuckyWootmaster

Folding username:
BuckyWootmaster

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=502108


----------



## Dallus

Folding name: Dallus

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=483214


----------



## ColdRush

Folding Username: ColdRush

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=489461

FTW!


----------



## Ruckol1

Folding username: Ruckol1

Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=454763


----------



## mrfajita

Folding Username: mrfajita

Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=484299


----------



## Akomplice209

Folding Username: AKomplice209

Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=496569


----------



## JohnDProb

JohnDProb
my stats 
gimme gimme gimme


----------



## Nburnes

Folding name: Nburnes
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=502226


----------



## ViperWC

[email protected] Name: ViperWC
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=505370


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Folding name: Tristanguy1224

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=480473


----------



## Frontman

Folding username:
Frontman

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=496141


----------



## Faster_is_better

Folding name: silentbravo

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=502157


----------



## Leon777

Folding name: Leon777

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=493111

Rank : 1,496 and dropping


----------



## fajita123

[email protected] Username: fajita123
Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=504441


----------



## Kaldari

Folding name: Kaldari

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=499985


----------



## aishahriar

Folding username:
aishahriar

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=502201


----------



## SlicketyRickety

My post bit needs to be changed from Slicketyrickety to SlickR if you could.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=445581


----------



## H.R.Pufnstuf

Folding Username: H.R.Pufnstuf

Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=502645


----------



## Chipp

Postbits updated to here


----------



## dave12

dave12

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=504334


----------



## sks72

sks72

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=506729


----------



## bndeac

bndeac

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=502107


----------



## jacobroufa

jacobroufa

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=492408


----------



## computeruler

computeruler

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=493815


----------



## doritos93

doritos93

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=498611


----------



## momsbasement656

momsbasement656

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=504887


----------



## Schoat333

Schoat333

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=507108


----------



## AyeYo

AyeYo

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=494034

Thank you! Finally!


----------



## Ryahn

Ryahn
Check my sig for my stats


----------



## Chipp

Postbits updated to here. Welcome to 37726!


----------



## HomeTeam

HomeTeam

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=506360


----------



## frigginacky

frigginacky

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=496198


----------



## garricktlee

Finally! Since I started 24/7 on March 12, 2010
damn 2 cores! if i had an i7 it would of taken 1 day haha

Folding Username:
garricktlee

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=504797


----------



## lidesign

Folding username : lidesign

link = http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=374415


----------



## $ilent

Folding name - $ilent

link - http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=487903


----------



## TheSprunk

Folding username:
Thesprunk

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=506146


----------



## Almogavar

Folding name:
robt

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=494974


----------



## socofan74

zUdio_[aka]_socofan74

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=506521


----------



## jartimus

Folding username:
jartimus

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=495899


----------



## Regamaster

Regamaster

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=502268


----------



## CULLEN

Folding User Name:
CULLEN

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=503260


----------



## [KOD[Redfox

Folding User Name:
[KOD]Redfox

EOC Stats Page:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=425377


----------



## yannickhk

Folding user name
yannickhk

Stats page: 'i can't find my name' please help. I am folding right now but it stays at 0 why?

Edit: Ok it's at 5 now, yay I am folding. But I still can't find my stats ....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yannickhk*


Folding user name
yannickhk

Stats page: 'i can't find my name' please help. I am folding right now but it stays at 0 why?

Edit: Ok it's at 5 now, yay I am folding. But I still can't find my stats ....


You can get your stats here after a few hours of folder.

However, you need to be in the top 1,500 folders to qualify for a postbit (~75,000 points).


----------



## yannickhk

n/a


----------



## joedr

Folding user name: joedr

Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=507807


----------



## Gen

Folding User Name: Gen

EOC Stats Page: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=343751

I'm at 1502, but most likely won't be able to post this tomorrow. I'll be in top 1500 by 6AM update.


----------



## mitchbowman

Username: mitchbowman

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=504997


----------



## Andy.Yung

Folding username:
Andy.Yung

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=506399


----------



## werds

Folding username:
werds

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508442


----------



## michaeljr1186

Folding username:
michaeljr1186

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=500059


----------



## zxo0oxz

zxo0oxz

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=495297


----------



## yannickhk

sorry, shoulda read the first post

ignore my post.


----------



## ExperimentX

OOPS...

I'm top 1500 for OCN, far from Stanfords top 1500 lol

Reading fail indeed.


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ExperimentX* 
OOPS...

I'm top 1500 for OCN, far from Stanfords top 1500 lol

Reading fail indeed.

You just got to get to OCN top 1500, not Stanfords. If you waited to get to stanfords top 1500, it would be a long wait...


----------



## ExperimentX

Oh, in that case, here we go again!

ExperimentX

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508145


----------



## tlkamps

Here for my folding postbit









folding name : tlkamps

link :







http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=506618

Gracias, long live OCN


----------



## Chipp

Postbits updated to here.


----------



## ExperimentX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tlkamps* 
Here for my folding postbit









folding name : tlkamps

link :







http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=506618

Gracias, long live OCN

Rank: 1337 <-- AWESOME!


----------



## mckbtr

Folding User Name: MckBtr

EOC Stats Page: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=509120


----------



## thx1138

Folding Name: thx1138

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=479139


----------



## grillinman

grillinman

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=503992


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

SuperSmurf
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508538


----------



## Ovlovian

Ovlovian

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=505483


----------



## kiwwanna

kiwwanna

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508104


----------



## moocha88

moocha88

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=507000


----------



## Alazar

Javonis

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=510657


----------



## mikek1024

Woot! Just squeaked in!

mikek1024

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=431786


----------



## Piranha Joe

Folding username:
ELPiranha

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508624


----------



## Thosesneakyfrench

Folding username:
ThoseSneakyFrench

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=505724


----------



## Despised Icon

Folding Username:
DespisedIcon63

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508742


----------



## mark205

Folding username:
Mark205

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508420


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Folding username:
VW_TDI_02

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508761


----------



## Athalian

Athalian

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=506260


----------



## pbasil1

Folding Username:
pbasil1

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=169744


----------



## KaC Smith

KaC_Smith

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=507716


----------



## blangblang

blangblang

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=509079


----------



## LilMan

Lilman

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=484456


----------



## Iggy0828

I made it!

Iggy0828
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508873


----------



## n1helix

n1helix

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=454644


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Nude_Lewd_Man http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=492460 (I think that covers it...)


----------



## merple

merple

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508213


----------



## kaxel

Folding username: Kaxel
Folding Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=506554


----------



## Chipp

Postbits updated to here.


----------



## deerleg

Folding username:
deerleg

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=507822


----------



## ShyGT

Folding Username: ShyGT

Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=509520


----------



## dmitt25

Folding username: dmitt25
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=505432


----------



## triallen

Folding username: triallen
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=509838


----------



## paleblue

Folding Username: PaleBlueDotCitizen

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=510645


----------



## chazbrazil

Folding username:
Charles_Tahara

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=509951


----------



## LiLChris

Folding username:
LiLChris

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=510282

First post should edit the 65k before 1,500 its gone way up to 81k.


----------



## zodiacdm

zodiacdm

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=509663

Hooray for me ^^ Now I can start chimpin XD


----------



## BrokenSpring_12

Hello , yey finally reached inside the 1500.

BrokenSpring

Stats Linky:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=496140

Thank you


----------



## yannickhk

I made it !

yannickhk

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=509451


----------



## Fremsen

Folding Username:
Fremsen

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508659


----------



## carayan

Folding Username:
carayan

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=444196


----------



## E_man

Folding name: eric

Rank: 1499!


----------



## Bodycount

Folding username:
Bodycount

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508344


----------



## Chipp

Postbits updated to here.


----------



## colin niloc

Folding username:
colin_niloc

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=510192


----------



## mike44njdevils

mike44njdevils

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=511008


----------



## jtluongo

jtluongo

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508897


----------



## CJRhoades

Folding username:
CJRhoades

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=454762


----------



## KoolGuy

Folding username:
KoolGuy
Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=495671


----------



## xd_1771

Folding username: xd_1771
Stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=511681
I haven't completed many WU's on this account; the chimp challenge is to blame


----------



## frigginacky

frigginacky

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=496198


----------



## LemonSlice

LemonSlice

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=473402


----------



## Ecochamp

Ecochamp

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=502919


----------



## leekaiwei

Folding Username:

leekaiwei

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=501668


----------



## drummerstix11

Just started SMP
Name: grasshopperking


----------



## PCSarge

folding name: PCSarge

stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=503368


----------



## bakageta

bakageta
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=510555


----------



## Jplaz

Jplaz

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=469682


----------



## Dopamin3

Dopamin3

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=463095


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

krze.ballin!
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=511455


----------



## M1A1

M1A1 - http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=494742

Making use of the cool weather while it lasts...


----------



## Chipp

All postbits updated. Sorry for the delays - the CC, my finals, a hectic work month, and me moving back home all made for a lack of OCN time.


----------



## Contagion

Folding name - Contagion

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=460524


----------



## nighttraitor

username: nighttraitor
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513341


----------



## looser101

Folding username:
looser101

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=507910


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Folding username:
Bastiaan_NL

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=466987


----------



## Grobinov

Username: Grobinov

Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508019

I'm ranked exactly 1500 what are the odds of that


----------



## capt_zman

username = capt_zman

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513290


----------



## Vibe21

Username: Vibe21

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513775


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Username: AlbertGomez

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508479


----------



## skatpex99

Username: skatpex99

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=512976


----------



## Typhoeus

Username: Typhoeus

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=496291


----------



## veblen

Username: veblen

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513289


----------



## DullBoi

Username : Acid[]Killer

Link to stats page


----------



## innovate

Username: innovate

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=514207


----------



## go4life

go4life

Stats page


----------



## Epona

Username - Ep0na

Stats Linky


----------



## Psynixx

Psynixx

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=511669


----------



## Cander

I am now well into the top 1500.

Frdmstang

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508079

Thanks,
Ty


----------



## DoubleK

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513110

DoubleK


----------



## mayford5

mayford5

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513452


----------



## bwatt22

Folding Username:
bwatt22

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=515341


----------



## 1337LutZ

1337LutZ

stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=493220


----------



## ali7up

ali7up

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=506697


----------



## dreaded

dreaded

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=514233


----------



## Josh154

Username: Josh154

Rank: Exactly 1500









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=510789


----------



## MrLinky

MrLinky

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513207

Heh, projected to overtake Chipp in 3.6 days


----------



## Ninjastryk

Ninjastryk

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=515904


----------



## Chipp

Postbits updated


----------



## mmx+

I'd like my postbit








Folding under iFX


----------



## Bandrew

Folding username:
Bandrew

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513153


----------



## lemo

Username: lemo

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=510231


----------



## Sneblot

Woot got there

Folding name:
Sneblot

User details:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513130


----------



## BackToTheZebra

folding name:
BackToTheZebra

Statistics:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513955


----------



## Finrond

Finrond

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=494382


----------



## awa1990

awa1990

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=509356


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

OutOfBalance

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=514934

I cant wait for my postbit!!!


----------



## reflex99

Folding name:
reflex99

Stats Page:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=503646


----------



## SystemTech

SystemTech

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=512243


----------



## kromar

Folding username:
kromar

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=505084


----------



## Prelude

brice

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=487916


----------



## trentiles

trentiles

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=515812


----------



## dmreeves

dmreeves

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=371939


----------



## hardly

hardly

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=514716


----------



## TheBlademaster01

TheBlademaster01

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=509909


----------



## JWellington

JWellington

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513132


----------



## Lyfskills

LyfSkills

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=512544


----------



## Garionberg

garionberg

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=515028


----------



## Kiggold

Folding Name: Kiggold

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=514843


----------



## kcuestag

Folding name: kcuesag

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=514873


----------



## [-erick-]

[-erick-]
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=517380








reached 1500 in a week







whoopy!


----------



## adzsask

Adzsask
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=516261


----------



## Chipp

All postbits updated.


----------



## r2tbone

r2tbone

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=511130


----------



## guinaom1

Folding username:
guinaoum

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=516912


----------



## B7ADE

B7ADE

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=507023


----------



## Tazi

Hello my name is Tazi...heres my link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434142


----------



## DragonLotus

DragonLotus

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=494548


----------



## Monkey92

Monkey92

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=517435


----------



## darksun20

darksun20

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=516405


----------



## solidsteel144

Folding user name:
SolidSteel144

Stats page:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=517127


----------



## Greensystemsgo

postbit please









user:greensystemsgo

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=476473


----------



## xHassassin

I'm back folding and want my postbit back...









xHassassin
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=385652


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
I'm back folding and want my postbit back...









xHassassin
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=385652

If you already had one, it will automatically reappear after 24hours, when the stats system picks up you folding, again


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
If you already had one, it will automatically reappear after 24hours, when the stats system picks up you folding, again









Yay!


----------



## goodtobeking

Hook me up with some specialness please.

Goodtobeking

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=516747


----------



## sstnt

sstnt

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=517818

JUUUUSSSSTTT made it (1499)!


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Gnomepatrol

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=516881

[1480]


----------



## soma1509

Folding Username:
soma1509

EOC Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=517219

Rank 1,499 As of 6/25/2010


----------



## Chipp

All postbits updated


----------



## CryWin

CryWin

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513236


----------



## Tasmac

user: Tasmac

link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=207349


----------



## FiX

Folding Name:
FiX2
EOC:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=475048


----------



## simo06

Username: simo0690

Stats: Link


----------



## woodstock

woodstock

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=518471


----------



## PapaSmurf

PapaSmurf69

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=515208


----------



## rurushu

rurushu

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=519021


----------



## Beeiilll

OCN folding username:
Beeiilll

Stats page:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=518491


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You must be in the top 1,500 of the team to qualify for a postbit.


I am now in the top 1300. Does that count?

brkbeatjunkie
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=518921


----------



## Argosy

Folding Username:
Argosy

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=516386


----------



## Hog

Folding username:
Hog1911

1,498 ^.^ I made it!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=518678


----------



## skkhai

skkhai

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513235


----------



## Iroh

Iroh

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=502589

It's more like 103k points to get there now.


----------



## zodac

Blimey... it is...

I might just remove that part; no point having to come back and update it every 2nd day.


----------



## Onions

Name : onions

link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=519239


----------



## rex922

rex922 WOOT
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=518183


----------



## Chipp

All postbits updated. You will not notice changes immediately, please allow up to 24 hours for the site scripts to run and fetch your data from Stanford.


----------



## eric229

Folding username:
eric229

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=518563


----------



## Couch Potato

couch_potato

Beginning my 5th day of folding and I moved to 1465th place

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=520817


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Folding username:
Rud3Bwoy

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=520919


----------



## JCG

Folding username:
jhonrox

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=517084


----------



## byrkoet

Folding username: Byrkoet

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=521641


----------



## Chipp

Postbits updated.


----------



## Couch Potato

No biggie, but my post bit did not show up with everyone else's.
If it matters my OCN name is couch potato but my folding name is couch_potato, with the underscore.
TIA


----------



## Erick Silver

Erick_Silver

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=496880

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Freakn

Kobalt I've just added a GT240 as a dedicated folder and it chruns out 450 points every 3 hours (3600 points every 24hrs). Bang for buck they are a good little folder, low power, can get single slot versions and being small can fit in ANY case.

Currently you need 107k points approx to reach top 1500. With this card alone you could in theory reach it in a month, say 5 weeks to be safe.

Also while I'm here.

Freakn

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513453

I know I'm a couple of places short but I'll be their within the next roll over and I understand Managment are busy and are only able to update every couple of days and it takes 24hrs to come online I thought I'd just post now.

Hopefully thats OK.


----------



## PlucknPlay

PlucknPlay

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=516102


----------



## KillerBeaz

killerbeaz

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=520887


----------



## SilverFire

KadouKitsune

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=369271


----------



## |3rutal1ty

folding user name:
_3rutal1ty

stats page:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=467234


----------



## astralusion

astralusion

Linky


----------



## CyberAssassin

Folding Name:
CyberAssassin

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=517976


----------



## lawrencendlw

Folding name: lawrencendlw
Folding stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=521793


----------



## Wiremaster

Wiremaster

Stats


----------



## Chipp

Hey all,

Sorry I missed last weeks update - everybody should be done now. I am traveling at current and did not have my laptop tethered to my phone until last night, so I was dependent on getting work done when I fetched coffee.









Also, please try to keep the discussion out of this thread. I don't have as much time to keep up on these things as I would like to, so every little spare bit helps when I dont have to hunt through discussion to find postbit information.

Thanks, and sorry again for the delays!


----------



## NAM_killer

Folding Username:
NAM_killer

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=519900


----------



## Zenophobe

Zenophobe

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=523165


----------



## paulharrison123

paulharrison123

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=523135

Thankyou please


----------



## Easty

Easty

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513097


----------



## omega17

Folding username:
omega17

EOC Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=522308


----------



## maxhudson

Iv been foldin under "ifx" for two months.

Zodac says I can get the postbit http://www.overclock.net/10329178-post30.html

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=515430

send a PM to mmx+ if you don't believe me. Thanks chipp!


----------



## egerds

Sorry for posting a second post bit but appears that Stanford messed up my account I had used [email protected] instead of my egerds acct so Quoting a personal message below please very please with what ever you want on top including slight chance 150k ppd so I may finally get my 1mill and 2 mill badge from this fiascal, I have been working hard on getting 37726 all my cpu and all my electricity that I can not afford. so please update my post bit to what I actually fold for 37726 http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=486367 even though I can not afford the electricity bill that comes with almost 24/7 folding on 9 pc's

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*

Ok, so I got word back from Stanford about why there are two accounts called "egerds" for team 37726 in their stats; one with ~1.3mil pts that is active, and one with ~770k pts which is inactive.

It seems you used a different account name for the 770k pts account; [email protected] (Stanford sut off the @ part for privacy reasons), or perhaps egerds with an unrecognised symbol after it. EOC can see all points since it manually merges all points, but Stanford do not.

At this point, your best option is to request another postbit here, and mention in your post that you wish to replace your current postbit username with this one. Hopefully that will solve your issue.

zodac



http://www.overclock.net/member-milestones/798656-i-have-entered-2-million-points.html#post10316089


----------



## wastedkid

wastedkid

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=524013


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

BigDaddyK_UK

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=522259


----------



## ninjaburrito

folding username: ninjaburrito
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=523662


----------



## Chipp

All are updated!

Egerds, the 'new' name you've given me is the same as what I already have down for you - is this intentional?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


All are updated!

Egerds, the 'new' name you've given me is the same as what I already have down for you - is this intentional?


The problem is that Stanford has 2 sets of stats for "egerds", and his current postbit is using his inactive account. EOC merges both accounts though.

And I'm not certain whether our postbits use Stanford or EOC...


----------



## thomas_quinn

tq2353

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=517968


----------



## xxlawman87xx

xxlawman87xx

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=515692


----------



## ezekiel 08

Folding Username: *ezekiel_08*
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=524710


----------



## Fooxz

Fooxz
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=506752


----------



## pancing

Welp

Here i is

Pancing

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=522522


----------



## Zhanger

*Zhanger*

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=524618


----------



## mystic

mystic

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=494171


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

CHUNKYBOWSER

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=521007

I wish I had realized you changed the requirements earlier.


----------



## XRogerX

FTI

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=524630


----------



## Chipp

Updated!


----------



## Fletcherea

Fletcherea
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=515293

*edit* Damn just missed the update !!


----------



## cl04k3d

cl04k3d
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525142


----------



## iambald

iambald
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=518602


----------



## vahidpooyan

*vahidpooyan*

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525584


----------



## OverK1LL

*OverK1LL*

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=524347


----------



## aznofazns

zygrene

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=523336


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Folding username:
3dfxvoodoo

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=506989


----------



## Freaxy

Freaxy
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=523421


----------



## ocaddikt

Ocaddikt
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=515129


----------



## sugarmankie

Folding username = sugarmankie

Linkz - http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=494464
happy to be folding for ocn!

sugar


----------



## iOrange

Folding Name:
iOrange

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525028


----------



## KOBALT

Folding Username:

KOBALT

Stats:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525770

THANKS!


----------



## SyncMaster753

Username:

Syncmaster753

Link:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=432988

Thx


----------



## RacWisco

RacWisco

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525882


----------



## FannBlade

Username:
FannBlade_OCN

link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525217


----------



## ounderfla69

Username: ounderfla69

Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525651


----------



## Lampen

Username: Lampen

Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525944


----------



## sid9671111

Username: sid9671111
Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525525
Thanks!


----------



## Letmekilluplz

Letmekilluplz

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=523154


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Username: _AKIMbO_
Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=523504


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## flipd

Folding username:
flipd

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525854


----------



## FrozenW

Folding Name : FrozenW
FrozenW Stats


----------



## jackeyjoe

Folding username:
jackeyjoe

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=470728


----------



## Realcacheese

Folding username: realcacheese
Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=526131


----------



## DQ Hero

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=519054

User is me dq_hero. Thanks


----------



## metroidfreak

(101k points)

Username: Metroidfreak

Info: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=516403


----------



## derekb

Folding username:
derekb

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=495149


----------



## TJBv3

Username: TJBv3
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=515444


----------



## m1nt

User: m1nt (click the nick for link)

thanks!


----------



## zhylun

Long time reader, first time folder. Made 50k points the other night. Started running the basic CPU client and GPU2, but have been running the SMP client on sig rig for the last few days, trying to get WUs for bonuses. Thanks for the guides, they really helped get me set up correctly.

zhylun
Extreme OC Rank:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=521667

Thanks,
z


----------



## ridin8ude

Started with folding the other day just to stress test my new PC thanks to all of Zodac's guides.

Now my PS3 is folding fulltime (never gets used otherwise) and will set up at least 1 other rig folding 24/7.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=526980


----------



## Blueduck3285

Username : Blueduck3285 (<--Click for link)


----------



## CarFreak302

Folding Username:
CarFreak302

Stats Page:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525608


----------



## Markus

Folding name: OCN_Markus
Folding points: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=527041









There you have it


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## runeazn

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=517884

86k Points









folding name : Byakko


----------



## Enfluenza

folding name:
enfluenza

linky
51k points








took forever to reach that on my 8800GT


----------



## Blueduck3285

Username : Blueduck3285 (<--Click for link)


----------



## terence52

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=512351
Name same as mine apart from a Capital T


----------



## Mr.Pie

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=504099

add me in, just started folding again

sent MMX+ a PM cause I'm having problems folding on CPU, but my GPU folding is great


----------



## asg

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=519476

asg on OC.net

AlexanderGary on Folding.com


----------



## pinkfloyd1

Folding Username: pinkfloyd1
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=362135
My current postbit is using the incorrect name.


----------



## dantoyang

Folding name : Dantoyang

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=527517


----------



## behappy

Folding name : behappy

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=133370


----------



## MAXX3.3_Esq

MAXX3.3_Esq

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=517719


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Folding username:
sizzzle

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=526626


----------



## Manixaist

Yay 50K!
















Folding name: Manixaist
Stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=527723


----------



## dontknowa

Folding username:
dontknowa

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=470836


----------



## RacWisco

I had mine until about a couple days ago, just in case

Folding name: RacWisco

Stats page: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525882


----------



## Aiml3ss

Forgot to get mine.

Aiml3ss

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=526522


----------



## KruperTrooper

Folding Name: KruperTrooper

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=524797


----------



## Ellis

Finally, 50k









Folding Name: ellisbodds

Stats page:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=523613


----------



## LTDAkiles

50K









LTDAkiles








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=528047


----------



## HobieCat

Folding Name: HobieCat

Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=526979


----------



## zodac

Everyone, *please stop posting about missing postbits.* We're aware of the issue, and are trying to fix it.

Thank you.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Hello.

Folding name: PopcornMachine

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525218


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Everyone, *please stop posting about missing postbits.* We're aware of the issue, and are trying to fix it.

Thank you.

Oh, that's nice to know. I was about to post about mine missing for the last week or so.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Folding username:
SadistBlinx
Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=524699


----------



## PvtHudson

Folding username:
PvtHudson

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=516431


----------



## hugo19941994

Folding username:
hugo19941994

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=526509


----------



## codejunki

codejunki

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=520419


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

ShtSh00ttr

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=528242


----------



## theintrepidmontti

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=473162

theintrepidmontti

woot


----------



## CovertCover

Username:
CovertCover

EOC link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=527711


----------



## scrotes

folding name:
scrotes

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=528471


----------



## *the_beast*

folding name- the_beast

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=528085


----------



## loop0001

want to get my post bit back...just noticed it's gone









folding name: loop0001
linky to extreme


----------



## kschat

folding name- kschat

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=527608


----------



## ruphskunk

Folding username:
ruphskunk

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=517642


----------



## Lonestar

Lonestar

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=527958


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## ACharmingQuark

Folding Name:
Riffster

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=528855


----------



## xximanoobxx

Folding Name: xximanoobxx

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513221


----------



## tbone92

Finally got 50,000, been folding with my GPU for the past week. Now I can boot back into OS X.

Folding username: tbone92
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=473952


----------



## LethalRise750

LethalRise750
73468 Pts Lol
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=527419


----------



## Campo

campo

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=449697


----------



## crazyap7

Folding name:
crazyap7

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=528827


----------



## SmokinWaffle

*Folding name:* SmokinWaffle

*Stats:* http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=520942


----------



## amantonas

Folding Name: amantonas
Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525015


----------



## Gdfthr248

*Folding name:* Gdfthr248

*Stats:* http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=523611


----------



## Argeius

Folding name:
Argeius

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=528305


----------



## silvester

Folding name :
OCN_silvester

Stats :
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=529366


----------



## behappy

Folding username:
behappy

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=133370


----------



## staryoshi

Folding Name: StarYoshi
Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=528663


----------



## Harrier

Folding Name: Harrier

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=498570


----------



## epmatsw

Folding Username: epmatsw

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=528255


----------



## FannBlade

FannBlade_OCN

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525217


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## Mr.Pie

still haven't got my postbit.....?









here is my EOCF again: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=504099


----------



## Lutro0

Folding username:
Lutro0

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=529408


----------



## galaxyy

folding name: galaxyy

stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=528154


----------



## sLowEnd

*Folding name*: sLowEnd

*Stats*: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=514556


----------



## AdvanSuper

*Folding name*: AdvanSuper

*Stats*: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525769


----------



## eloverton2

*Folding name:* eloverton2

*Stats:* http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=528817


----------



## rew017

Folding Name: Rew017

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=528565


----------



## shrapner

Shrapner
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=526643


----------



## mdatmo

Folding Name: mdatmo

EOC Stats Here


----------



## Intense

Folding Name: TFord
Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=503666


----------



## Blade Rage

Folding Name: blade_rage

Stats link:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508560


----------



## nicksasa

Folding Name: Nicksasa
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=529409


----------



## MalVeauX

Folding Username:
MalVeauX

Stats Page Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=511680

Very best,


----------



## PsYLoR

Hooray! Folding name: PsYLoR

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=529630


----------



## Fantasysage

Folding name : Fantasysage
Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=530510


----------



## klaxian

Folding username:
klaxian

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=528829

Thanks.


----------



## birdman

Birdman2007
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=526278


----------



## PointBlank

PointBlank65
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=527815


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Captain_cannonfodder
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=507341


----------



## P09

P09

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=526696


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## DarkPyro

DarkPyro
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=510250


----------



## HaiLKroniK

HaiLKroniK
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=528375


----------



## Trigunflame

Folding username:
Trigunflame

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=514699

Thanks


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lutro0* 
Folding username:
Lutro0

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=529408

Reposting as per Zodac =D

Think I may have gotten skipped over on the last one. Thank You.


----------



## Wabbits

Wabbits

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=529425


----------



## mott555

Folding username:
mott555

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=530271


----------



## Baskt_Case

Folding username:
Baskt_Case

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=523612


----------



## vinton13

Folding name: vinton13

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=524997


----------



## Korruptive

korruptive

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=524379


----------



## cait_0523

cait_0523

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=530068
Thanks!


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Folding name: Raptor_Jesus

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=491338


----------



## Leech

Jdemi

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=521045


----------



## Meister

Meister

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=531382


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## flipmatthew

Folding user name:
flipmatthew

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=421661


----------



## Regel

Folding username:
Regel

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=480327


----------



## Ioxa

Ioxa
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=531351


----------



## DaBean

Folding username:
Bean

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=529467


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Detroitsoldier

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=520368
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...Detroitsoldier


----------



## Munkypoo7

Folding Username:
Munkypoo7

Stats Link @ EOC
Linky

Woot!


----------



## Frank08

Folding name:
Frank08

Stats page:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=507374


----------



## JFuss

JFuss

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=506075


----------



## Xapoc

Folding username:
Xapoc

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=531599


----------



## grizzly818

Folding name: grizzly818
link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=532375


----------



## Drogue

Folding Name: Drogue

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=532620


----------



## nil405

50k... woot









nil405

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525869


----------



## digital0ne

Folding username:
digital0ne

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=499567


----------



## kremtok

Folding username:
kremtok

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=522461


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Folding Username : Bigboost1

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=531527


----------



## racer86

Folding Username: racer86

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=531990


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Folding name: cwoliver

EOC ID 532488

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=532488
Recently switched from team 0 to team OCN after joining the forum; I had 500k+ prior.


----------



## Th0m0_202

th0m0_202
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=523713


----------



## Gerik

Gerik
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=523223


----------



## Blostorm

Blostorm
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=524147


----------



## Cyrious

Folding name: Captiosus
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=522915


----------



## Cole19

Folding name: Cole19

Stats!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=532909


----------



## hli53194

Folding name: Hli530

Link:http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513319


----------



## AgentHydra

AgentHydra

EOC link


----------



## Yumyums

yumyums

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=524894


----------



## Pascal1973

DickHard

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=532222


----------



## Arasa

Arasa

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=533177


----------



## mbudden

mbudden

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=524814


----------



## austinb324

austinb324

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=526552


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## VisioDei

My Stats
folding name: VisioDei
Thanks guys


----------



## WhatTheHeo

WhatTheHeo

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=529654


----------



## Untame Zerg

Untame_Zerg

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=531158


----------



## A-Dub

A-Dub
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=530969


----------



## Digigami

Yay 50k








Digigami
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=533697


----------



## Blue Marker

BlueMarker
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=532684


----------



## slamanna212

Folding username:
slamanna212

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=527692


----------



## Cykososhull

cykososhull

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=532502


----------



## hbfs

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=520046

hbfs


----------



## chowtyme2

Chowtyme2

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=531482


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## Sainesk

Sainesk

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=530775


----------



## OC_NEWB

Eveill

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=533800


----------



## wheeltowheel

wheeltowheel

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525087


----------



## Greg Rosler

Folding name:
Greg_Rosler

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=534255


----------



## LazyLeper

lazyleper, here


----------



## Siigari

Hey so I'd really like to learn how to fold better. Any tips on how I can become a folding master?


----------



## soulster

Username: bkt

Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=533854


----------



## alex4069

link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=534407 
7 days
folding name is alex4069


----------



## metro

Folding username:
metro

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=486981


----------



## chowtyme2

Folding Username:
Chowtyme2

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=531482


----------



## Flying Toilet

Flyingtoilet

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=533855


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

fat_italian_stallion

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=534793


----------



## Atom

Atom
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513388


----------



## tmaz42o

tmaz42o

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=509335


----------



## HSG502

Jose_Cachero

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=514746


----------



## jpl517

Folding Username:
JPL517

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=534165


----------



## d-block

d-block

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=535200


----------



## Tsukinari

havent folding recently due hdd dying >_<

my latest stats

Folding username:
tsukinaridesu

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=529535


----------



## GBob314

Folding Username:
GBob314

stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=469934


----------



## konspiracy

Folding Username:
konspiracy

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508776


----------



## unexpectedly

unexpectedly

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=534900


----------



## bige83

bige83

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=535646


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## Siigari

Siigari

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=534164


----------



## kingofyo1

username: kingofyo1

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=536202


----------



## Rocabiliz

Rocabiliz

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=528020


----------



## OC_NEWB

Eveill

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=533800


----------



## Arsin

Arsin

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=499471


----------



## Quadragon

MichaelHe

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=530708


----------



## MoonTar

MoonTar

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=524631


----------



## junction34

junction34

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=535333


----------



## Voluntary

Voluntary

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=509664


----------



## Zhany

Zhany

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=519915


----------



## 0bit

0bit

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=533922


----------



## TFL Replica

TFL_Replica

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=535955


----------



## shapiror06

shapiror06

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=536152


----------



## The_Rocker

the_rocker

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=536869


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## amxchief

amxchief

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=535280


----------



## max it

jick

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=534202


----------



## BallaTheFeared

BallaTheFeared

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=526043


----------



## raiderxx

Folding username:
raiderxx

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=535538


----------



## purduepilot

purduepilot

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=497201


----------



## kz26

whitehat2009
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=495085


----------



## Deeeebs

Deeeebs

Deeeebs on Extreme Overclocking


----------



## a2hopper

a2hopper

a2hopper on Extreme Overclocking


----------



## Super Coffee

Super_Coffee
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513812


----------



## Voltazar

Voltazar

Voltazar on Extreme Overclocking


----------



## madcowdis

madcowdis

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=306091


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## fockwulf

fockwulf

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=535870


----------



## KBcobra

KBcobra
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=515921


----------



## eternaldj

eternaldj

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=207519


----------



## unexpectedly

Hi,
please update my bit to reflect my new folding username, ca-cycleworks.com

Eoc # 538107

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=538107

thanks, 
Chris


----------



## BULLATTACK

BULLATTACK

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=408063


----------



## owbert

*folding username name*: owbert

*stat link*: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=535022

Thank you.


----------



## Acid[]Killer

Acid[]Killer
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513112


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## KoukiFC3S

KoukiFC3S
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508214


----------



## fliq

Folding Username: fliq

Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=538536


----------



## ShortySmalls

ShortySmalls
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=498789

proud to finnly made it to my postbit


----------



## Rognus

Rognus
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=536800


----------



## Skripka

Skripka

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=536097


----------



## jellis142

jellis142

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=528895


----------



## LingLing1337

drmantistoboggan

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=535788


----------



## Skoobs

Skoobs

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=538434


----------



## cc_brandon

cc_brandon

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=538846


----------



## Oneironaut

Folding username:
Oneironaut

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=534991


----------



## jeffries7

jeffries7

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=440757


----------



## DigitalRaypist

digitalraypist 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=537952


----------



## ibfreeekout

Folding Username: ibfreeekout

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=534041


----------



## Sevion

Sevion
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=537492


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## pencil364

Folding name: pencil3644

Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=536227


----------



## yakub0

yakub0
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=503356


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

meatloafoverdose
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=493356


----------



## max it

Folding name: jick

Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=534202


----------



## yksas

Folding name -
yksas

Stats -
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=527642


----------



## finalturismo

finalturismo 705 Overclock.net 28 673,103 959

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=492267


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## Kevdog

Kevdog
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=538815


----------



## waparson

Folding Name: waparson

Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=539318


----------



## nolimits882000

Folding Username: nolimits882000

Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=518843


----------



## Mdorty

Mdorty

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=539478


----------



## Copenhagen269

copenhagen269

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=540820


----------



## Kalend

VirFerox

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=536310


----------



## tismon

Wahoo! First mil.

Username: tismon
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=529177


----------



## Eaglake

Eaglake

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=536464


----------



## 808MP5

Folding User Name:
808MP5

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=540894


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Folding name: CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=537862


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## CanadianReaper7

Folding username:
CanadianReaper7

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=528856


----------



## Desert Rat

Name: Desert_Rat

Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=541138


----------



## Tom1121

Tom1121
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=519956


----------



## Ryzum

Folding username: potatorage
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=532573


----------



## the.hollow

Folding username: The.Hollow
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=449157


----------



## koven

Folding Username: koven

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=541628


----------



## Masterchief3k

Masterchief3k

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=538807


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

Tleilaxu_Ghola

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=541363


----------



## Joshwaa

Joshua_Mahr

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=539956


----------



## uno_zapdos_tres

Folding Name:
unozapdostres

Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=541328


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## rocketman331

Folding Username:
rocketman331

Stats Link:
rocketman331


----------



## zelix

Folding Username:
zelix

stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=410487


----------



## TheReaperWaits

TheReaperWaits

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=494709


----------



## fr0st.

alowes

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=541193


----------



## kpnamja

Folding Username:
kpnamja

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=541598


----------



## loki_reborn

loki_reborn

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=533091


----------



## Artikbot

Edit: Oooops still haven't got the points. My bad!!


----------



## Disenchanterx

Folding Username:
Disenchanterx

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=542377


----------



## The-Real-Link

Woo!

The-Real-Link
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=542514


----------



## KGIXXER7

After 4 days I finally got my 50k









Folding Username:
KGIXXER7

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=542493


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Just broke 50K









Username: IzninjaFTW

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=525356


----------



## Stensby

Time for my postbit

Username: Stensby

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=542376


----------



## zzM

Folding Name: AnarchyBurger

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=542290


----------



## RevZ

Name: NLRevZ - *http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=424746*


----------



## Dr.X

Name: Dr.X
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=539865


----------



## Cyrilmak

Cyrilmak

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=542342


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## Infernosaint

Infernosaint

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=527631


----------



## hepatitisburger

hepatitisburger Checking in with 50, 528 points at time of post.


----------



## SS_Patrick

Finally got it

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=540602


----------



## jar032

Finally finished

user: Jar032

link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=543319


----------



## Sov90

Sov90

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=543334


----------



## ttaylor0024

ttaylor0024

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=542912


----------



## PET 2001-N-16

User Name:
PET 2001-N-16

Oops: put overclock name, not folding name, sorry.
Folding User name:
pet_2001_n_16

Thanks!

Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=542828

Thanks!


----------



## Triangle

Orange

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=181914

Thanks!


----------



## lizardtastegood

lizardtastegood

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=543307


----------



## Zeddicus

Nebulae

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=543617


----------



## Plex

Hey guys!









Username: PokerPlex
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=543748


----------



## Blactor

User Name: Blactor

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=543719


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## Bastyn99

Folding Name: Bastyn99
EOC Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=543643


----------



## TLCH723

TLCH723
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=542035


----------



## optikalthps

folding name:
optikalthps

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=538786


----------



## bgtrance

bgtrance

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=541793


----------



## JedixJarf

Folding Name: JedixJarf
EOC Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=543616


----------



## kwantran

Folding name: quantran
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=542913


----------



## nagle3092

Folding username:
nagle3092

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=544670


----------



## wholeeo

whofolds

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=544642


----------



## Cee

cee
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=544882

thanks


----------



## tats

Folding name: Trampz

Stats


----------



## m1tch

Folding name: m1tch

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=544697


----------



## freakb18c1

Name: freakb18c1

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=543471


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## Blishdot

Folding name: Blishdot

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=515476


----------



## PET 2001-N-16

Folding Name: pet_2001-n-16

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=542828


----------



## jjsoviet

Hooray!

Username: jjsoviet
Extreme stat page: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=544578


----------



## ScurK

Folding username:
ScurK

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=537787


----------



## AMD20x6

Folding name: AMD20x6

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=543689


----------



## Darkwaddi

Folding name: darkwaddi

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=349804


----------



## XtachiX

folding name:
XtachiX

stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=510858


----------



## jprovido

Folding name:

jprovido

Stats:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=543444


----------



## Nigyl

Folding Name:

Nigyl

EOC Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=545146


----------



## Neeko_The_Freeko

Folding name:

Neeko_The_Freeko

EOC stats:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=545455


----------



## Khobie

Khobie

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=545589

Thanks


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## drew630

Folding Name:
drew630

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=441570


----------



## Tennobanzai

Folding Name:
Tennobanzai

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=545624


----------



## BADG3R

folding name:
BADG3R

stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=545838


----------



## robertoburri

folding name:
Guerillaz

stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=506651


----------



## StevenAkaProek

Folding Name:
StevenAkaProek

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=544554


----------



## matroska

Folding Username:
matroska

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=544158


----------



## barrpet

Folding Username:
barrpet

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=546291


----------



## Caz

Folding name:
Caz

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=544300


----------



## Jyr

Folding name:
Jyr

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=467539


----------



## 240shep19

sheppard240

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=546272


----------



## thrgk

thrgk
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...type=userstats
id like my post bit plz.


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

MrTolkinghorn

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=538814


----------



## PulkPull

Folding username:
PulkPull

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=546759


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## cayennemist

Folding username:
Cayennemist
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=545737


----------



## remer

Folding username:
remer

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=505749


----------



## Wolfchild

Folding username:
Aquatimez

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=546419


----------



## Freekers

Folding username:
Freekers

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=517392


----------



## [T]yphoon

folding name: [T]yphoon
stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=545891


----------



## PhilWrir

Folding username:
PhilWrir

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=538754


----------



## michintom

Folding name - imxkal
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=546359


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Mr.Zergling
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=546676


----------



## Versa

Folding[email protected]: Versable
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=542846


----------



## Hackcremo

Folding name: Born_From_A_Boom_Box

stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=547647


----------



## RushMore1205

hey i would like to get a post bit, got 100k points now

name:
RUSHMORE1205

link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=546255


----------



## Kick

User name : Kick

Link:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=507964


----------



## themidgetman

User Name: Keith_Kraus

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=547707


----------



## spike6792

User Name: Spike6792

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=547422


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## advion

Username: advion

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=531617


----------



## arcticTaco

Folding username: arcticTaco

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=547691


----------



## Senator

User Name: Senator

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=546889


----------



## xk3tchuPx

xk3tchuPx

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=546103


----------



## THC Butterz

THC_Butterz


----------



## HowlerX

HowlerX

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=545348

Thanks.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Username: JoneseyI7

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=548031

Thanks bud!


----------



## amang

Username: Amang
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=548175

Keep folding!


----------



## liquoredonlife

Username: liquoredonlife
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=548032

Folding on as many machines as I can find.


----------



## HAF_wit

My first post after months of lurking!









Username: HAF_wit
Url: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=548469

Thanks much!


----------



## luckypunk

Username: luckypunk
Url: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=543797


----------



## Staticc

Username: Staticc
url: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=548104

Thanks!


----------



## tha808evangelist

tha808evangelist

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=545810


----------



## velocd

velocd

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=548639


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## burfo

I'm requesting my postbit, please!

Folding name: biglaz
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=547208

Thank you.


----------



## v639dragoon

Username: v639dragoon

Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=547013


----------



## Squirrel

Username: Squirrel
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=548273


----------



## patlefort

Username: Elrick
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=526477


----------



## Mongol

Username: *********

My folding stats page


----------



## Crabid

Username: Crabid

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=546506


----------



## whitesedan

username: whitesedan

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=537262


----------



## mm67

Username : mm67

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=515178


----------



## skcorpio

User: skcorpio

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=549072

Thanks!


----------



## KillingTheSilence

Username: KillingTheSilence
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=546879

Thanks


----------



## Magmo

Username: Magmo
link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=547207


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## XPD541

User: XPD541
Stats: ~EOC~

Passed 50k early this morning. ^.^

EDIT: Watch out you guys...I am climbing the ladder after you!


----------



## Buzzin92

Folding Name: [OCN]Buzzin92

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=548361


----------



## [email protected]

Folding Name: nGmaze

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=528203


----------



## MisterMalv

Folding username:
MisterMalv

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=549343


----------



## Obakemono

Obakemono

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Obakemono


----------



## andwarre

Folding username:
andwarre

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=535420


----------



## SKl

Username: SKl
Stats- http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=546199


----------



## dcyli

Hi! New to folding. Started when I heard we were going to replace 3rd.

Name: dcyli
Stats: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...username=dcyli

Thanks!


----------



## vinzor5000

Name: vinzor5000
Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=518865

Thanks


----------



## vesley

Name: Vesley
Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=459793


----------



## Arksniper

Name: Arksniper
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=548902


----------



## Sirrush

Oh cool, I qualify for a postbit now!

Sirrush

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=494173


----------



## XenoIRC

Folding Username: xenoirc

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=545857


----------



## CtrlAltElite

Hi all.

Started on my laptop while I wait for my new build to be finished.

Name: CtrlAltElite

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=CtrlAltElite&teamnum=37726


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## ajmidd12

Started folding last night







, going to leave it running for awhile it doesn't slow down my comp or heat it up one bit.

Name: ajmidd12

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=ajmidd12&teamnum=37726


----------



## Maskedman

Name:
Maskedman

EOC stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=547879


----------



## xPwn

Folding Donor:
JustinsCorei7

EOC Link:http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=549770


----------



## audioxbliss

Folding name:
audioxbliss

EOC link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=485012


----------



## Tunapiano

Folding name:
Tunapiano

EOC link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=549442


----------



## labbu63

Folding name:
labbu63

EOC link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=535038


----------



## empnero

Folding name:
empnero

EOC link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=549296


----------



## the_beast

Folding name: the_original_beast

EOC: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=549375


----------



## Pedgette

Folding name: pedgette
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=506907


----------



## collinm140

Folding name: collinm140
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=549819


----------



## ConradTP

Folding Username: ConradTP
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=549854


----------



## TheSchlaf

Username: TheSchlaf


----------



## kubo

Folding name: kubo

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=544912


----------



## phazer11

10:55pm march 15 2011:
Folding Name: phazer11 current points 50,072 http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=549561

Edit 1:54pm March 17, 2011: I have my rig pumping iron now (weight training







) Current points 78769


----------



## Fatality292

Folding name; Fatality292
Current Points; 50,391
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=550274


----------



## Tw34k

Tw34k

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=547828

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Tw34k


----------



## BigJeebz

Folding Name:
BigJeebz

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=548868


----------



## Toonshorty

Folding name: Toonshorty

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=484718


----------



## RushMore1205

Not sure this is the right place 
but i just hit 1 milion points and i would like to recieve the post bid thing for that

rushmore1205
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=546255


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Folding Name: MarkZinger

EOC link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=525254


----------



## giganews35

giganews35

Stats


----------



## allenottawa

Folding username:
allenottawa

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=479524


----------



## Intangible

Folding username:
Intangible

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=550619


----------



## Liighthead

folding name
liighthead

status link
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=545202


----------



## Waltibaba

Folding username:
Waltibaba

Status link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=535281


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

Folding Name:
TheBigrobbyrob

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=508872


----------



## DevilGear44

Folding Name: DevilGear44

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=551381


----------



## 855211

Folding name : 182515

Link : http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=545644


----------



## DannyB0y

Folding name: DannyB0y

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=510595


----------



## mach1

Folding Name: mach1

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=551311


----------



## BigRigShrig

BigRigShrig

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=550746


----------



## dyinganotherday

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=372641

dieanotherday

I SHALL FOLD FOR SYRILLIAN

cuz that's the most I can do now


----------



## johny24

Folding username:
Johny24

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=550352


----------



## anthony92

Folding username:
Anthony

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=550672


----------



## rmp459

Folding Username:
rmp459

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=509874


----------



## shnur

Folding name:
shnur

Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=497171

Coming back to folding.


----------



## Artikbot

Folding system up again to help out Syrillian!!

I just crossed the 50k pts line









Folding name: Artikbot
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=524193
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...rname=Artikbot <-- Updated with the 50k pts!!!

Just finished the WU that rockets my score to 50k points


----------



## Irisservice

Folding name:Irisservice
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Irisservice&teamnum=37726
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=549361


----------



## Bludworth

Woot 50k finally.

Folding Name:Bludworth
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=550578


----------



## ikem

Name: ikem

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=537898


----------



## Dissentience

Folding name:
Dissentience

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=551583


----------



## selectstriker2

folding name:
selectstriker2

stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=543605


----------



## JoshHuman

Folding Name: JoshHuman

Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=550103


----------



## Mr.Steve

Folding name: Mr.Steve

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=551502


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## giganews35

nvm


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Folding Name = ThatOtherGuy
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=551463


----------



## Zero4549

Zero4549

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=550862


----------



## Schaezar

Folding username :
Schaezar

Link :
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=551942


----------



## CasanovaFly

Folding name: CasanovaFly

Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=542914


----------



## stren

Folding username = stren

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=549750

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=37726&username=stren


----------



## falconkaji

Folding name: Falconkaji

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=551431


----------



## Senokone

senokone

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=540297


----------



## TexasRho83

Folding Name:
TexasRho83

Folding Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=551547


----------



## (mirror)52-D.S.L.

(mirror)52-d.s.l.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...&teamnum=37726

(sorry I coldn't find my name on extreme, do i need to register on there or something?)

*zodac Edit: *http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=550504


----------



## jesse1053

Folding username:
jesse1053

Stats link:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=551916


----------



## 125837

BWLAF

Cheers


----------



## derfael

Folding name: Derfael

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=551391
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Derfael


----------



## thisischuck01

Folding Username:
thisischuck01

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=522825


----------



## snoball

Folding name: snoball

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=549225


----------



## XanderDylan

Folding Username: XanderDylan
Extreme OC link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=509940


----------



## koekmeister

username:koekmeister

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=549009


----------



## ryujin

ryujin

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=552561


----------



## IWLSR5

Folding Username: IWLSR5

Stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=552713


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## sub50hz

username: sub50hz

stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=552877


----------



## Krymore

usernamer: krymore

stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=550209


----------



## AdmRose

AdmRose

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=551650


----------



## TheReciever

TheReciever

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=543429


----------



## NITRO1250

NITRO1250

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=544258


----------



## adcantu

adcantu

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=551985


----------



## Sonic-Boom

Sonic-Boom

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=552549


----------



## ajmidd12

ajmidd12

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=550663

Finally hit 50k


----------



## Taylorsci

Taylorsci

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=476910


----------



## Use

Folding username:
Use

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=549434


----------



## Mr. Original

NOSKIL526
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=544786
Finally 50...


----------



## juano

Folding name: johnfold4sci

Stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=552388


----------



## Dr216

DR216 http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=552257


----------



## Concorde105

Concorde105

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=551984


----------



## SI51

UN: SI51

Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=552175


----------



## IXcrispyXI

IXcrispyXI
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=552729


----------



## DayoftheGreek

DayoftheGreek

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=543905


----------



## masustic

masustic

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=502721


----------



## Caleal

Caleal

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=552538


----------



## ____

____ (doesn't work when you search for it)
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=553133


----------



## slowman87

slowman87

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=552688


----------



## bavarianblessed

Folding username:
bavarianblessed

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=445250


----------



## Octavarium

Bryce_Smallwood

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=551704


----------



## xEzekialx

xEzekialx
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=494595
WooT!


----------



## 6speed

6speed

Linky


----------



## blu3phoenix

PhoeniX_

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=553112


----------



## Frogging101

Folding name: Frogging101

Stats page: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=479443


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## Xcrunner

Folding Name: Xcrunner1

Stats Page: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=544913


----------



## Gryph3n

Folding username:
Gryph3n

Stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=457682


----------



## Iris

Folding Username: TheGodofIris
Folding Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=553603


----------



## Calamity

Username: CalamityOCN

Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=545540


----------



## bfreddyberg

Folding username: bfreddyberg

Stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=547226


----------



## Allectis

Allectis-PS3

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=550874


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Folding Username:
Mr_Happy_Penguin

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=541339


----------



## Fatal Perfection

FatalPerfection


----------



## Toransu

Folding Name: Toransu
Link: Click


----------



## myerz635

Folding Username:
rmyers83

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=551825


----------



## avattz

Folding Username:
avattz

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=543642


----------



## CHez

Folding Name : Chesniak
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=547067


----------



## 5prout

5prout

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=551943


----------



## Aeschylus

Folding Name: _Aeschylus_

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=553331


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## alchemik

Folding Username:
Alchemik

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=553676


----------



## Coopa88

Folding username
Coopa88

Link
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=552804


----------



## Citra

Folding Name: Citra

Link:http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=531449


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Folding Username: CalypsoRaz
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=554110

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## FinalFrontier

Folding Username: FinalFrontier
Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=553586


----------



## Ceadderman

Gearing up for Chimp, in the meantime...

Ceadderman


~Ceadder


----------



## Xyxox

Folding Username: Xyxox
Stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=553652


----------



## shinigamibob

Folding name: shinigamibob
Stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=545014


----------



## Defoler

I started to fold now for OCN









Folding name: Defoler
Stats link


----------



## dkim1359

Folding Name: dkim1359
Link


----------



## Hydraulic

Folding name: hydraulic
Link to Extreme : Here


----------



## steamboat

Folding name: steamboat
Link to extreme:here


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## Jerry60k

Folding Name :
Jerry60k

Stats Page:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=499566


----------



## Chewy

Folding name= Chewy

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=540781


----------



## Kaosuonline

Folding Username= Kaosuonline

Stats page:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=553847


----------



## Stizuner

Folding username: Stizuner

Stats page:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=542091


----------



## pbpilot1025

Username: pbpilot1025

Stat: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=520665


----------



## scripttester2

finnaly reached it!
name:scripttester2

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=553605


----------



## alwang17

folding username: alwang17

stat page: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=544113


----------



## franktitude

Folding Name :
fRanktitude

Stats Page:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=555369


----------



## ryanmh

ryanmh

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=471286


----------



## Make my day

DChangRocks

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=553036


----------



## Dimaggio1103

dimaggio1103

My Stats


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## Gregarious Raconteur

Folding name: arnock
le stats


----------



## jsigone

folding name: jsigone

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=554969


----------



## Aestylis

Folding username:
Aestylis

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=501169


----------



## -iceblade^

Folding username: 
-iceblade^

Folding Stats Page: 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=439465


----------



## fluxlite

folding name:
fluxlite

stats link:
link


----------



## gboeds

gboeds

My Stats


----------



## Coolio831

Folding username: Coolio831

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=536386

Edit: Wooot , how does my pin look? I look good right?


----------



## nbmjhk6

Folding name: William_Adam

Stats page: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=551651


----------



## age_ruler1

Folding Name: age_ruler1
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=554003


----------



## Duckliffe

Folding Username: Duckliffe
Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=522596


----------



## Alatar

Folding username:
Alatar

Stats link
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=556268


----------



## Krusher33

Krusher33

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=555616


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## CaLPaR

CaLPaR

Status link:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=538110


----------



## abyrnes81

abyrnes81

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=544810


----------



## daaavidf

Folding Username: DaaavidF

Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=548580


----------



## Megabander

Username:
Megabander

Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=544288


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## luXfer

[email protected] Name: luXfer

Extreme Stats Page

Thank you =]


----------



## xPrestonn

xPrestonn http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=552991


----------



## samstaee

[email protected] = samstaee
stats page

thanks


----------



## azy141

Aaron_Kashab

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=549842


----------



## Ulver

*Folding name:* UlverOCN

*Stats @ Extreme:* http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=500012


----------



## Kepi

*Folding Name:* Kepi
*Stats @ Extreme: *http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=553906


----------



## GreenArchon

Folding name: GreenArchon
Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=554690


----------



## Baking Soda

Folding name: [OCN]Bakingsoda
Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/search.php


----------



## torquejunky

[email protected] name: torquejunky
my stats

Thanks...


----------



## Shub

Folding name: Shub
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=556987
Thanks!


----------



## skinnysumo

skinnysumo

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=556538


----------



## z0so

z0so1

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=557398

EDIT: 7 day change...+2,087


----------



## nz_nails

nz_nails

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=541679


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

xD3aDPooLx

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=553606


----------



## hirolla888

hirolla888

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=548796


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## pmrballer123

pmrballer123

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=557400


----------



## idaWHALE

idaWHALE

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=553632


----------



## onoz

onoz

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=556513


----------



## rchpi36

rchpi36

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=542224


----------



## Scrappy

ScrappyOCN

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=558024


----------



## k-y

kevikev

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=544272


----------



## Oaff

Finally cracked 50K:

Oaff


----------



## MediaRocker

MediaRocker

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=558065


----------



## battlenut

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434759

Please add me. I did not know how to get this. Zodac said I needed to come here.


----------



## jagz

jagz

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=557886


----------



## Gahdangit

User: Gahdangit
Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=558176


----------



## Traches

Folding name: Traches

stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=552963

Had some computer issues so I couldn't fold for a couple weeks, that's why my stats are ugly. Should be good to go from here out, on my shiny new 2500k


----------



## Swingcomputers

Fhoff

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=557867


----------



## mike597

mike597

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=558050


----------



## Night197

Hi there!

Username: Night197
Team number: 3772


----------



## suitaroh

User: suitaroh
Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=557912


----------



## Substate

User: Substate
Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=553173


----------



## Forsaken_id

User: Forsaken_id
Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=557885


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Night197;13596396*
> Hi there!
> 
> Username: Night197
> Team number: 3772


You need to have a link to your folding stats at ExtremeOverclocking. Like this:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=383691


----------



## Aznboy1993

Folding username:
Aznboy1993

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=557207


----------



## Ketleer

User: Ketleer
Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=555226


----------



## SilentStray

Folding Name:
SilentStray

Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=555670


----------



## BWG

BWG
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=558039


----------



## _s3v3n_

Username: _s3v3n_

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=554874


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Folding Username:
II_TH3PRO_II

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=550747


----------



## Starbomba

Folding username:
Starbomba

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=555765


----------



## SaintDragon

Folding Username:
SaintDragon

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=557206


----------



## DarkRyder

DarkRyder

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=481697


----------



## 2010rig

2010rig

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=558322


----------



## sprower

sprower

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=557963


----------



## Sophath

Rawrasaur
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=558155


----------



## deathshad

Deathshad
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=558077


----------



## BaByBlue69

UserName Folding :

Bluedinette

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=558013


----------



## UNOE

User : UNOE
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=550841


----------



## Riou

riou

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=558530


----------



## Doogiehouser

Folding User: Doogiehouser

Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=558416


----------



## ElementR

ElementR

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=558319


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## JE Nightmare

Folding username: JENightmare

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=557962


----------



## infodump

infodump

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=556915


----------



## csm725

Folding username: csm725

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=555250


----------



## Gahzirra

Folding username:
Gahzirra
Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=556697


----------



## Scooter31

Scooter31
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=558281


----------



## curve_in

curve_in

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=557283


----------



## WonderMutt

WonderMutt

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=557100


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

ALUCARDVPR
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=557952


----------



## Morizuno

morizuno

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=559204

started today


----------



## dinkledork

dinkledork

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=557082


----------



## [March]

Folding username:
[March]

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=552165


----------



## King Nothing

King_Nothing

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=558318


----------



## cavemaneca

Cavemaneca

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=557942


----------



## dmanstasiu

Folding username:
StanOCN

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=555965


----------



## Alex132

thealex132

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=550038


----------



## Philistine

Philistine

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=558879


----------



## andrewq2

Folding username:
andrewq2

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=525456


----------



## Rognin

Woot, hit 100k points today!!!

linky to stats


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin;13723473*
> Woot, hit 100k points today!!!
> 
> linky to stats


Congrads!


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## Segovax

Folding Name: Segovax

User Summary

Thank you!


----------



## kalvin37

Folding user name: kalvin37
Stats summary


----------



## knoxy_14

folding name
knoxy_14

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=559514


----------



## valvehead

valvehead

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=559454


----------



## DestinyPlan

Folding user: DestinyPlan
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=554710

Thanks


----------



## Red Rabbit

Red_Rabbit
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=372025


----------



## SHMaRiM

SHMaRiM

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=558157


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## Arni90

Folding username:
Arni90

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=550984


----------



## sbao26975

Folding username:
sbao26975

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=540711


----------



## PLeXuS4200

folding name:
PLeXuS4200

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=555688


----------



## Noobfikt

folding name:
noobfikt

stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=559813


----------



## keesh

folding name: keeshy

link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=557793


----------



## CircuitFreak

Folding Name:
Circuitfreak

Stats Page:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=558845


----------



## Hawk777th

Folding Name: Hawk777th

Stats!
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=506617


----------



## hertz9753

Folding name: hertz9753

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=560825


----------



## GlockZoR IV

GlockZoR IV

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=505399

whimmy wham wham wozzle


----------



## BullsEyeGuy

Folding Username:
BullsEyeGuy

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=559244


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## BionicAcid

Folding name: Ackow

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=560531


----------



## morencyam

morencyam

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=542807


----------



## Taubin

Taubin
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=560238

I can haz post bits plz


----------



## Precision_PC

Folding username:
U_R_DOA

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=559720


----------



## snelan

Folding Username: snelan

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=542673

(Just got it so hopefully it's updated by the time you see this)


----------



## gsa700

Folder name: Gsa700

Stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=560610


----------



## Maurauder

Folder Name:
Maurauder

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=553019


----------



## arvidab

arvidab

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=561216


----------



## Killercds

Username:
Killercds
Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=543569


----------



## full_force1986

Folding username:
full_force1986

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=557526


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## kevin7898

folding username
kevin7898

stats
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=557155


----------



## ashbeowulf

Folding username:
Ashbeowulf

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=561217


----------



## Victorious25

Folding username:
Victorious25

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=362873


----------



## nootron

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...ername=Nootron

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=561627

Nootron is my folding handle.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Kieran

Folding Username - kieran
Stats Link - http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=559758


----------



## Tuthsok

Folding Username:
Tuthsok

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=561900


----------



## HWI

Username:
HWI

Linkage:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=561269


----------



## TheGimpAddict

TheGimpAddict

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=542011


----------



## diastole87

Diastole87

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525404


----------



## Penryn

Penryn

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=561742


----------



## Brittain

brittain.wright

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=561835


----------



## decali

decali

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=562110


----------



## Asustweaker

Asustweaker

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=444141


----------



## Garvani

Garvani
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=551931


----------



## halodub

halodub
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=366312


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## Narokuu

Folding username

Dustin88

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=558177


----------



## Shneakypete

Shneakypete

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=562214[/CENTER]%3C/p%3E%3Cp%3E


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

TooManyToysNotEnoughTime

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=562405


----------



## begjr2

begjr2
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=559279


----------



## Ferrari8608

ferrari8608

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=561998


----------



## dude120

rokr

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=561777


----------



## haojan

haojan
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=560577


----------



## Chipp

Updated


----------



## matrix2000x2

matrix2000x2

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=561628


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Wr3ckin_Cr3w
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=559971


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

Sir_Shfvingle
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=557911


----------



## FireBot

FireBot
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=562143


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## Turtles

Folding username:
OCN_Turtles

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=562736


----------



## benpack101

folding username:
benpack101

stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=560197


----------



## CtrlAltElite

Folding Username: CtrlAltElite

Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=550664


----------



## Semedar

Folding Username:
Semedar

Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=562946


----------



## dhenzjhen

username: dhenzjhen

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...&teamnum=37726

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=563903

Date of last work unit 2011-07-20 08:09:38
Total score 58461
Overall rank (if points are combined) 144340 of 1565845
Active clients (within 50 days) 7
Active clients (within 7 days) 7


----------



## SkippyDogg

Folding username:
SkippyDogg

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=562840


----------



## Krahe

Folding username:
Krahe

Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=562952


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## Bryst

Bryst

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=561708


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Folding Username: OCN_NvidiaStorm

Stats
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=552838


----------



## wirefox

folding user name: wirefox

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=563435


----------



## nickjans3

njchickendude

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=556019


----------



## ledzeppie

ledzeppie

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=558772


----------



## drnilly007

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=558733

Folding username same as overclock username!


----------



## Jeppzer

Folding name: Jeppzer

EOC stats


----------



## StepBack

StepBack

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=563984


----------



## BankaiKiller

BankaiKiller

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=556289


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## patawic

Patawic
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=556968


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Haze_hellivo

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=563096


----------



## voidwarranty

voidwarranty

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=562184


----------



## Mugabuga

mugabuga
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=552776


----------



## chakflying

Folding username: Chakflying

Stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=559278


----------



## rprice06

I can has postbit? rprice06
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=563542


----------



## GamerKingFaiz

I have finished my journey!

GamerKingFaiz
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=564383


----------



## tjwurzburger

Folding username: tjwurzburger
Stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=564751


----------



## hockeyfighter09

hockeyfighter09

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=563004


----------



## Chipp

Updated


----------



## hecto

hecto

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=561170


----------



## BOB850123

BOB850123

Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=565395


----------



## P.Johnston

Folding username:
unMourned

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=564608


----------



## King Who Dat

danielwiley-FPN Fluffy Pink Ninjas !!
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=564323


----------



## Elis

elis

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=560964


----------



## sick70malibu

sick70malibu

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=562119


----------



## swong46

swong46

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=557978


----------



## Oozypunk

Oozypunk

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=565366


----------



## Awkwardly Awesome

Awkwardly_Awesome
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=565250


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Point Blank Rob
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=562222


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## xTweetyBird

xTweetyBird

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=561709


----------



## Foxdonut

Folding Username:
Foxdonut

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=565473


----------



## blazed_1

Folding username:
blazed1

stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=521880


----------



## LoneWolf15

Folding Name: LoneWolf

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=519032


----------



## sjaakmatje

Folding name: sjaakmatje

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=566081


----------



## XRogerX

Folding Name : XRogerX

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=565841

Just a name change from FTI to XRogerX plz

Thanks


----------



## Silas0220

Folding name: Silas0220

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=565842

[Edit: Thanks zodac, I was just coming in to fix that...]


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## Ishinomori

Username:
Ishinomori

Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=566560


----------



## MasterOP

Folding Name:
MasterOP

Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=563068


----------



## Metaldude

Folding name:
Metaldude

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=566002


----------



## george_orm

folding name :
george_orm

stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=566432


----------



## AndrewM56

Folding name:
AndrewM56

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=566634


----------



## pwnography6

[email protected] ID-
Pwnography6

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=549624


----------



## GaMEChld

Folding Name:
GaMEChld

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=566729


----------



## M0rbidDeath

M0rbidDeath

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=564654


----------



## Blindsay

Blindsay

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=551932


----------



## Geeboi

Folding Name:
Geeboi

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=566893


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## Aesir

My folding name is Aesir, and my 50,000 + points have been reached.


----------



## RussianJ

RussianJ

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=556488


----------



## Escatore

Hiya!

Escatore

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=565444


----------



## NorxMAL

Folding Name : NorxMAL
[email protected] Extreme Overclocking stats link - http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=567192


----------



## GReid

Folding Name : GHR180
stats : http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=562358

Thanks


----------



## pchow05

Folding name: Pchow05
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=567326

Should be updated with over 50k soon.
thanks


----------



## Samoflange

Samoflan

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=503386


----------



## GMNChampion

GMNChampion

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=535197

Thanks!


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## Eggs and bacon

Folding name: eggsandbacon
stats http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=566229


----------



## stormwin11

Folding username:
Stormwin11

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=561231


----------



## MKHunt

Folding User: MKHunt

Stats

No points today because I got a "surprise" BSOD while I was away (all day) due to this terribad OCZ SSD.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14662244*
> Username:
> Ishinomori
> 
> Link:
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=566560


Re-submission


----------



## Buuntu

Username: Buuntu

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=565889


----------



## The_Scottish_Alchemist

Folder: the_scottish_alchemist

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=564609


----------



## Skiivari

Folding name: Skiivari

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=566929


----------



## Monocog007

Folding Username:
Monocog007

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=567121


----------



## Cotton

Folding username:
Cotton

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=567766


----------



## caleb

Folding Name:
caleb91

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=567548


----------



## skaboy607

Folding Name: skaboy607

Stats:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=565459


----------



## SectorNine50

Folding Name: SectorNine50

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=567131


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

Folding UN; no_safe_HAVEN

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=565934


----------



## de Cossatot

Folding Name: deCossatot

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=562963


----------



## spyros07

Folding Name:spyros07

Stats:http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=566289


----------



## maybbmay

Folding username:
maybbmay

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=517352


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## Anonymous305

Folding Username:
Anonymous305

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=567745


----------



## faMine

Name: faMine

Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=567425


----------



## Hiep

tommyvongphakdy
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=567103


----------



## Lovidore

Folding username: Lovidore

Stats URL:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=567303

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DEEBS808

Folding name: DEEBS808

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=567569


----------



## Bridden

Folding name: Bridden

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=567720


----------



## overclocker23578

Folding username:
overclocker23578

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=522883


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## baggzy

Folding name: baggzy

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=564216


----------



## Xeelee

Folding name: Xeelee33

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=568199


----------



## jkontra13

Folding Name : Kontra

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=568422


----------



## Shion314

Shion314
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=566886


----------



## Shinmerz

Folding name:
shinmerz

Stats link :
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=566549


----------



## CapnBiggles

Folding Name: CapnBiggles

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=568233


----------



## Night197

Folding username : Night197
Stats : http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=558679


----------



## Conner

Folding Name: OCN_Conner

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=565035


----------



## karmuhhhh

Folding Name: Karmuhhhh

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=537953


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## P1LGR1M

Folding name: P1LGR1M

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=568727


----------



## KonigGeist

Folding name: KonigGeist

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=547167


----------



## rockosmodlife

Folding username: 
rockosmodlife

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=568442


----------



## Dorianime

Folding Name: Dorianime

Stats link

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=535163


----------



## luck_e

luck_e

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=567695


----------



## BloodyRory

Folding name: BloodyRory

Stats:

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=BloodyRory (This says I have 50k points cause it updates automatically so thats why Im posting 2 links)

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=568226


----------



## Florida_Dan

Folding Name: Florida_Dan
Stats Link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=569122


----------



## blackguard

Folding username: blackguard

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=567866


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Folding username:
FireAroundTheBrim

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=568555


----------



## finger00

finger00

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=568728


----------



## Jrfenley

jrfenley

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=567939


----------



## mmirgkaz

mmirgkaz

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=567568


----------



## Psykhotic

Folding name : Psykhotic

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=569769


----------



## decapitor

folding username:
decapitor

link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=569641


----------



## denial_

denial_

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=569562


----------



## blkhwk20k

Destruyen

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=561669


----------



## OMG It's Bob

omg_its_bob

BAM!: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=567455


----------



## stolid

Stolid

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=557337


----------



## Hacksword

hacksword

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=568651

THANKS!


----------



## onestack

onestack

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=570170


----------



## HollidaySlim

Hollidayslim

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=570120


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Folding Username:

Tohru_Rokuno

Stats Link:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=569276


----------



## The_ocho

Folding name
The_OCHO
link
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=569344


----------



## 5outh

5outh

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/search.php


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## Donkey1514

DonkeyPunch1514

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=563399


----------



## kubed_zero

kubed_zero

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=569714


----------



## dolledirk

dolledirk

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=482246


----------



## Frozen-Q

Frozen-Q

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=551907


----------



## Disturbed117

Folding name:
OCNDisturbed117

Stats Link


----------



## I Am A Noob

IAmANoob

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=561967


----------



## Twitch18

Twitch18

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=568607


----------



## jwalker150

jwalker150

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=569396


----------



## Evo

Evo

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=570059


----------



## black06g85

black06g85
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=558686


----------



## Samurai707

Samurai707
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=570439


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## daydream99

Folding username:
daydream99

Stat Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=566187


----------



## Dawnblade

Folding username: Dawnblade

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=569880


----------



## nevermiind

Folding Username: nevermiind

Link to Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=551802


----------



## robwadeson

robwadeson

stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=553547

thanks!


----------



## shlunky

shlunky11


----------



## nvspace126

Did it,

nvspace126
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=553685


----------



## LmG

[email protected] ID: lmg

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=570081


----------



## neurotix

Folding name: bigred

Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=570186

Thank you


----------



## Snowmen

Snowmen

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=566679


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## bor

Robert0

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=570176


----------



## DWSR

dwsr

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=570457


----------



## shlunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Manual*


Updated


Mine hasn't popped up yet. I linked my extremeoverclocking.com folding page in my user name. I will do again as perhaps the way I did it was not correct? If so, my apologies, was trying to make it easier.

shlunky11
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=568834

Thanks!


----------



## chewdude

chewdude

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=570581


----------



## 179232

Folding Name: ComradeNF

Stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=571114


----------



## kdon

kdon

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=571397


----------



## viper522

Started on 10/15 and just reached 50k last night! Right before the Fold-a-thon starts.

viper522

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=571044


----------



## trumpet-205

trumpet205

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=571075


----------



## ASUSfreak

Name: ASUSfreak

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=571360


----------



## vcrazy

Name: vcrazy

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=571593


----------



## Aximous

Aximous

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=498760


----------



## derickwm

Name: derickwm

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=552714


----------



## just4funuk

name:just4funuk

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=529382


----------



## Xraven771

Xraven771
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=512505
Only Just got my rig running again


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## RainMotorsports

RainMotorsports

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=571695


----------



## IceColdBrewski

IceColdBrewski

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=570775

really wanted to do it in 69 WU's but was one off lol oh well!!


----------



## kabj06

Name kabj06

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=567418


----------



## PR-Imagery

Name: PR-Imagery

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=571681


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Name: hazzeedayz
folding points

is there a way to submit your points or is it automatically updated?
because i have had wayyy more than 15 WUs and have been folding ALL October


----------



## skyline_king88

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=561968 skyline_king88


----------



## tatubom1

Folding username:
Tatubom1

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=566713


----------



## G3RG

folding name: G3RG

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=522720


----------



## silvrr

Folding Username: silvrr

Stats Page: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=571682


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

SamuraiBatgirl


----------



## u3b3rg33k

u3b3rg33k

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=569027


----------



## caffeinescandal

Folding Username: saeko88

Stats Page: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=537832


----------



## Eiko

Name: Tsukida_Eiko

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=571921


----------



## Nnimrod

Nnimrod

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...ername=Nnimrod


----------



## Wheezo

Folding Name: Wheezo

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=569099


----------



## blueevo8

BlueEvo8


----------



## The_Manual

Updated


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

Folding name: Nyghtryder_9

Stats link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=572181


----------



## Peer

Teehee!

Folding name: Peer

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=572222


----------



## B-rock

OCNB-rock

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=571989


----------



## eddiechi

Folding Name = eddiechi

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=571812


----------



## Hard Line

Folding name : Hard_Line
51,462 in 4 days

stats link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=572160


----------



## craigs911

craigs911
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=569074


----------



## Keyan

Keyan

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=565300


----------



## poizone

poizone

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=572070


----------



## k_delong31

Folding Username:
k_delong31

Stats Link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=569878


----------



## refeek

refeek

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=572446


----------



## RussianHak

Folding User name: RussianHak

Will post link soon (when i find it)









For the CURE!


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianHak*
> 
> Folding User name: RussianHak
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=RussianHak
> 
> For the CURE!


Welcome to the team!

But just an FYI this thread is no longer active since the switch to the Huddler forum software. Please follow the instructions in this sticky to get your post bit: www.overclock.net/t/1164344/apply-for-your-ocn-folding-postbit-here/0_20

*Also I am not seeing any stats for your user name*. Please make sure you have set your user name correctly and your are folding for OCN's team (team# 37726). We normally use EOC to check our stats here on OCN.


----------



## zodac

As Phil said, this system is now obsolete. You can use this thread to apply for your postbit now:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1164344/apply-for-your-ocn-folding-postbit-here/0_100


----------

